# Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" - Game Ended successfully!



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

This is our Adventure Thread.
IC Link 
Rouge Gallery Thread 

1. Rhun- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 8
2. Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 4
3. Thanee - Allyra, Suel Human Wizard 8
4. Tailspinner - Drengar, Dwarf Barbarian 8
5. S@S - Toman Kenthur, Oeridian Human Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 1 / Dragon Disciple (Bronze) 2


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome Players.
1. LIST OF ALLOWED BOOK:
- Core Books
- The Complete Series
- Manual of the Planes
- Deities and Demigods
- Libris Mortis
- Arms and Equipment Guide
- Frostburn
- SandStorm
- Stromwrack

2. I want to remind all the arcane and divine spell casters - do not forget to update your spell list each morning (Game Time)
It will be easy for you and me if you just create a spoiler box (Spells) in your character sheet and write everything in there.

3. Highlight your HP and wounds ... i.e   
Godoth Fighter 3
HP: 13/20


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

*Allyra, Wizard 5th/MotAO 1st (HP: 29/29)*

Moved my sheet in the RG now. Background will be done this evening.

I will also add a section with currently active spell effects there, to have it easier to keep track of those.

Should we list hit points in the post title (like in this post)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Saracor (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, I posted Garon's stats (and his horse's) on the RG link now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Moved my sheet in the RG now. Background will be done this evening.
> 
> I will also add a section with currently active spell effects there, to have it easier to keep track of those.
> 
> ...



Nahhh, you don't need to list your HP in the Title, but a name of the character will be nice
About the spells – excellent.
One more thing Thanee – please put your character sheet in a spoiler box too, it's taking to much space, and I hate to scroll


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> OK, I posted Garon's stats (and his horse's) on the RG link now.




Good, but I noticed that you wrought a partial list of your skills, please add all the skills to your sheet, even those with 0 ranks.
I still need to know what is your search, spot, diplomacy and the rest …  
That's all.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Nahhh, you don't need to list your HP in the Title




So, where do you want us to highlight the hps? In the character sheet itself? Below the posts during combat? Somewhere else? 



> One more thing Thanee – please put your character sheet in a spoiler box too, it's taking to much space, and I hate to scroll






Alright...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

As for the adventure, the lost caverns is an AD&D adventure, I upgraded it to the 3.5 edition, changed the main purpose and inserted few mini side adventures into it, it's going to be fun.
I know that Steve Gorak is absent for a week, just give me a sign that everyone are in here and I'll start.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, where do you want us to highlight the hps? In the character sheet itself? Below the posts during combat? Somewhere else?




TO ALL - Highlight your HP in the character sheet.


----------



## Saracor (Jun 26, 2006)

OK...updated with skills and highlights now.

Sorry about the skill bit before, missed that.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 26, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> TO ALL - Highlight your HP in the character sheet.




Ok.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Added some background. I figured, that Boccob is an overall better fit for Allyra, she doesn't see magic as a force of good or evil. Also changed alignment to neutral because of that, although there is definitely a tendency towards good in her. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Jun 27, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I know that Steve Gorak is absent for a week, just give me a sign that everyone are in here and I'll start.



I'm here.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm here, and ready


----------



## devrimk (Jun 27, 2006)

I am ready too.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yes, and I should be set and ready to go as well.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. BTW, nice picture devrimk.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> P.S. BTW, nice picture devrimk.




Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2006)

*Some Information*

Days:
Starday(work), Sunday(work), Moonday(work), Godsday(1/2 work), Waterday(work), Earthday(work), Freeday(rest).
Months:
Each month is 28 days, 3 months is a season, there is a festival between each season, each festival lasts a week.

Month I - Fireseek (Winter)
Month II - Readying (Winter)
Month III - Coldeven (Spring)
--- festival Growfest
Month IV - Planting (Spring)
Month V - Flocktime (Spring)
Month VI - Wealsun (Summer)
--- festival Richfest
Month VII - Reaping (Summer)
Month VIII - Goodmonth (Summer)
Month IX -  Harvester (Autumn)
--- festival Brewfest
Month I - Patchwall (Autumn)
Month II - Ready'reat (Autumn)
Month III - Sunsebb (Winter)
--- festival Needfest


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2006)

IC Thread
Post up at will.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2006)

> Keldar is Steve Gorak's player




I knew it... we are just pawns in the game of life! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 28, 2006)

Saracor - The Ic thread is up, you can post.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi.
What is happening? My posts are going to the wrong time sequence.
How can I fix them?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

Found this map, maybe it's useful:

http://www.angelfire.com/stars4/deutschland/images/furyondylargemap.jpg

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Found this map, maybe it's useful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what map, I see only angelfire advertize


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

Better?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

What a coincidence  ... I just used that map.   
But thank you for putting that on our site


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

Please update your character sheets with the following equipment :
100 gold coins
box of healing potions to each of you. [4 cure light wounds, 2 cure moderate wounds, 1 cure serious wounds].

Those who don't have a horse yet, can write down a horse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Hi.
> What is happening? My posts are going to the wrong time sequence.
> How can I fix them?



Try to edit your profile
go to EDIT option and change the time zone to match yours


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

Also had some time issues yesterday (couldn't post at all, since it always said I had posted in the last 30 seconds already; seems like the account-time wasn't updated for some reason), I cleared the cache and shift+reloaded the page and afterwards it worked normally.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone knows what with Saracor ?
according to his profile's detail he is here, but for some reason he is not posting.
I'll give a couple of days before I'll take one of the Alts


----------



## Saracor (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry...I've been sick the last couple of days and my computer at home wasn't setup (just moved). I have it setup now at home.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> Sorry...I've been sick the last couple of days and my computer at home wasn't setup (just moved). I have it setup now at home.



Great to have you back   
you can introduce yourself on the way out from the royal grounds.


----------



## Saracor (Jun 30, 2006)

I just did


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanee, Saracor and Devrimk - 
Just signal IC that you are ready to call it a night and I'll proceed to the next morning.

you can add those stats to your character sheet.
Royal Horses:
Turo - Pony
Maor - Light war horse
Atesh Yakhar, Allyra and Keldar - regular steeds, Light horse.

Garon - your got your personal Heavy war horse.


----------



## Yair (Jul 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Maor - Light war horse



You sure? I don't have me no riding skill. (I wouldn't mind which way...)

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> You sure? I don't have me no riding skill. (I wouldn't mind which way...)
> 
> Yair




Shame on you   
paladin Knight of Heironeous, your position is binding one.


----------



## Yair (Jul 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Shame on you
> paladin Knight of Heironeous, your position is binding one.



:shrug: No paladin here, just a paladin reject...

I am going off to the army for three days. I'll should be back posting on thursday. Sorry for the disappearing for a few days, blame the Chief of Staff.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

Yair - Take care in the army, luckily for me they didn't call me in the last two years.

Steve Gorak – I noticed you posted your character in the RG, welcome back.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 5, 2006)

It's time to role play in the IC thread.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 8, 2006)

*What characters know and what players don't know*

The one reason I posted Turo knowledge post is – 
I assume that there is information that your characters know, So I'm posting it as thoughts or knowledge, and the player can use them in IC interacts.

As for the reason Iuz's party is choosing the northern trail, and Atzil suggested the southern trail:
The northern "unknown" trail is much closer to the empire of Iuz, the southern trail is closer to where you came from. All the characters know this, it a simple geography.
You also know that it will take you extra weeks to make a detour to the region from the north ... and as Garl GLittergold told Turo - Time is against you
A common sense tells you that the southern passage through Veluna is much safer than the Northern passages.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 12, 2006)

*Travelling*

So it looks like I'm going to be travelling for three weeks at the end of August/beginning of September, from 28th August. Not that I'm complaining, three weeks in Japan sounds like a good thing to me, especially with work paying most of the bills!

Internet access will be limited during this time, at best. Hopefully this won't be too big a problem, and Turo can be largely NPC'd during these weeks, if that's OK? When I get a moment online I will try and post then, but it's not going to be a priority as I'm sure you all understand. 

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up as early as I could. BTW - really enjoying the game so far Strahd!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know, have fun and hopefully you could post in any way.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, with a bit of luck I'll still be able to post during these weeks, just not as often, I'd guess it'll be around twice a week or so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2006)

Steve - checking your character sheet, you wrought +3 bonus to Str - it's supposed to be +4.

Yair - summon monster spell have range of 25ft. + 5 ft. per 2 levels, the cart is 650ft. from you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Steve - checking your character sheet, you wrought +3 bonus to Str - it's supposed to be +4.




Kewl! I love those types of mistakes  
I'll correct my character sheet.
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Saracor (Jul 14, 2006)

One quick note...I had dismounted from my horse and moved away from him to help the lad. Don't think he would have been involved in the combat.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry everyone, I had some computer problems, but it's okay now. I am here.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Strahd, just letting you know, that I had to change a feat for Allyra (Sudden Maximize became Sudden Silent), because otherwise she couldn't learn Cooperative Spell, which has the same prerequisite as Sudden Maximize (one other metamagic feat). Didn't know that until just now, when I stumbled over it on accident, and certainly didn't suspect that this feat even _has_ a prerequisite. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

No problem ... you can change it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No problem ... you can change it.




Thanks! 

I would actually prefer _not_ to change it, but the feat setup was kinda illegal that way (both metamagic feats having the prerequisite of one metamagic feat, so none of them could have been learned first). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2006)

Devrimk ... are you still playing, it's been a while since your last post ?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanee - How much time the magically horse is going to extend ?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

The _Mount_ spell has a duration of 12h at Allyra's level. Should be around for a good while still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## devrimk (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi, Strahd.

My web is half size in your drawing, it should be 20 feet radius, not diameter.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

> Allyra acts quickly and rides north, while she rides she vanish like she wasn't even there in the first place, laughing and screaming like a maniac...




You got me there for a moment... 



> Spur (Failed)




Oh yeah, and the Ride check wasn't really meant for the Spur action, but just a general Ride check to put the horse into motion. 

I realize, that it was probably worded in a rather confusing manner. 

On second thought... could it be, that we need to make DC 20 Ride checks just to be able to act, if we move our mounts during battle?

Of course, Allyra's mount is an abyssal creature with improved Str and Con, and shouldn't worry about some wolves... 


About the _Web_:

The two opponents in the area cannot really move that far. The zombie cannot move at all, and the wolf can only move a few feet, if a Str check beats *at least* 15!



> Anyone in the effect’s area when the spell is cast must make a Reflex save. If this save succeeds, the creature is entangled, but not prevented from moving, though moving is more difficult than normal for being entangled (see below). If the save fails, the creature is entangled and can’t move from its space, but can break loose *by spending 1 round and making a DC 20 Strength check* or a DC 25 Escape Artist check. Once loose (either by making the initial Reflex save or a later Strength check or Escape Artist check), a creature remains entangled, but may move through the web very slowly. Each *round devoted to moving* allows the creature to make a new Strength check or Escape Artist check. The creature moves 5 feet for each full 5 points by which the check result exceeds 10.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Hi, Strahd.
> 
> My web is half size in your drawing, it should be 20 feet radius, not diameter.




You are right, my mistake, I updated the map.
Thanks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You got me there for a moment...



When I reread it, I fell from my chair, LOL



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> On second thought... could it be, that we need to make DC 20 Ride checks just to be able to act, if we move our mounts during battle?
> 
> Of course, Allyra's mount is an abyssal creature with improved Str and Con, and shouldn't worry about some wolves...



These are the rules I'm using, that would clarify things I hope - Ride, I'm flexible with the rules, let me do the Ride checks, If I feel they are necessary.


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> About the _Web_:
> The two opponents in the area cannot really move that far. The zombie cannot move at all, and the wolf can only move a few feet, if a Str check beats *at least* 15!



Atesh Unleashed his Web, the Ogre Zombie failed the Reflex save and the wolf passed, in the wolf turn he moved half his speed and got away from the area.
As for the Ogre you are right … although he passed Str check on his round, it was a full action and he shall move only on the next round.
My mistake …


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

This here is the part I meant up there with the DC 20:



> _Control Mount in Battle:_ As a move action, you can attempt to control a light horse, pony, heavy horse, or other mount not trained for combat riding while in battle. If you fail the Ride check, you can do nothing else in that round. You do not need to roll for warhorses or warponies.




And about the _Web_...



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Atesh Unleashed his Web, the Ogre Zombie failed the Reflex save and the wolf passed, in the wolf turn he moved half his speed and got away from the area.
> As for the Ogre you are right … although he passed Str check on his round, it was a full action and he shall move only on the next round.
> My mistake …




Please carefully reread the highlighted parts in the quote from the _Web_ spell in my post above.

You are confusing the movement one can do inside the spell's area with the entangle condition (half-speed), I believe, which makes the spell a lot weaker than it is. While it's true, that you are entangled, your movement is also *much* more restricted than that (even if you made the save successfully!); you need to make Str checks every round (as a Full-Round action supposedly (-> 'each round devoted to moving')) to move at all (DC 15+ allows 5 ft. of movement, DC 20+ is 10 ft., and so on).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Please keep in mind that Keldar gets 4 AoO per round (from combat reflexes), so if the wolves move in (namely the one in K-17), they'll also be denied their dex modifier...




Why would they be denied their Dex modifier? I don't think that's right. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> This here is the part I meant up there with the DC 20: Control Mount in Battle.



I have a simple logic rule, If the enemy is 10 ft. away from you and the horse, you roll only "Guide with knees DC" to control the horse.
less than 10 ft. - you roll "Control mount in battle DC" as long as you rides non "WAR" kind of horse, but this rule is flexible and I leave the decision to me


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> And about the _Web_...
> Please carefully reread the highlighted parts in the quote from the _Web_ spell in my post above. You are confusing the movement one can do inside the spell's area with the entangle condition (half-speed), I believe, which makes the spell a lot weaker than it is. While it's true, that you are entangled, your movement is also *much* more restricted than that (even if you made the save successfully!); you need to make Str checks every round (as a Full-Round action supposedly (-> 'each round devoted to moving')) to move at all (DC 15+ allows 5 ft. of movement, DC 20+ is 10 ft., and so on).



It's OK, the Ogre needs to roll Str each round to advanced in the web, he is still entangled, although he passed the Str check in his round, as a full action.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Why would they be denied their Dex modifier? I don't think that's right.




You are right, it's not right.
Only 4 AoO if someone is in his neighborhood, with no Dex denied.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I have a simple logic rule, If the enemy is 10 ft. away from you and the horse, you roll only "Guide with knees DC" to control the horse.
> less than 10 ft. - you roll "Control mount in battle DC" as long as you rides non "WAR" kind of horse, but this rule is flexible and I leave the decision to me.




Sounds fair. 




> It's OK, the Ogre needs to roll Str each round to advanced in the web, he is still entangled, although he passed the Str check in his round, as a full action.




Correct. Since he failed the Reflex save, he first needs to spend a full round to rip himself free (no movement) with the DC 20 check (he made that on his turn). Then on each following round, he can only move step by step through the web. Same goes for the wolf, who made the save, only without the initial DC 20 check, he can start 'moving' slooooowly right away.

Anyways, just wanted to point that out, since it seemed you had missed the special movement rules for _Web_ at the end of the description. It's higher level than _Entangle_ for a reason.

Just for future uses of _Web_, no need to change everything upside down now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

*One last post about Web ;-)*

There's something else, that is surely fair to be pointed out, and which limits the usefulness of the spell to some degree:



> These masses must be anchored to two or more solid and diametrically opposed points or else the web collapses upon itself and disappears.




HERE's a map from my game, where a _Web_ spell has been used, which shows what that means. The spell doesn't cover the full area, only the area between anchorpoints, where it can be anchored properly from both sides.

In our case, the ogre zombie would probably only need to move 5 feet before he's outside the web already, since there is nothing to anchor it to in the other direction. So he could get out of the web on the currently active round (with a DC 15+ Str check), and then on the following round start to act normally.

Ok... enough about webs I guess...   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's something else, that is surely fair to be pointed out, and which limits the usefulness of the spell to some degree:
> In our case, the ogre zombie would probably only need to move 5 feet before he's outside the web already, since there is nothing to anchor it to in the other direction. So he could get out of the web on the currently active round (with a DC 15+ Str check), and then on the following round start to act normally.




You are right, and I'll use it.
Thanks.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 12, 2006)

Something I just noticed on the actions - Steve, you don't need to roll initiative for Keldar every round; it's rolled just once at the start of combat (unless Strahd is using some house rules that I've missed), and that sets your initiative for the duration.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2006)

*"summoned creatures"*

Although I haven't posted round 3, I want to discuss something.
Thanee posted Allyra's action, her fiendish black scorpion is quite an intimidate sight, but I assume those who are not Allyra don't know that the scorpion is a magical beast summoned by Allyra or the goblin, let say Garon fights the zombie in front of him, The albino goblin on the right side, and now he sees a black scorpion coming from the left.
Does he deserve AoO? as we assume he don't know the scorpion supposed to be ally, seeing a black scorpion is not a "good" sight.
What do you say?

If you think I'm right, adjust your actions to face "reality".


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2006)

Others see Allyra vanishing, they can hear her cast a spell, a scorpion appears and attacks the wolf. They know Allyra can summon things (like horses).

Conclusions should be rather obvious. 

Besides, Garon has no reach, so he wouldn't even get an AoO, if the scorpion was an enemy.
From the map, I also don't think the ogre zombie will get an AoO, since the church should provide cover during the approach (no AoO against targets with cover).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2006)

Now, if - for example - Allyra was summoning the scorpion out of sight (the summoning process itself cannot be seen), and the first thing it did was rush out of hiding and next to an ally (in order to attack a nearby foe), then I would probably give the ally the AoO (only if one is provoked, of course, i.e. moving next to an ally with a reach weapon), because he/she cannot know that the scorpion is an ally at that point, and could well think that he/she is the target of the attack.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2006)

OK, fair enough.


----------



## Saracor (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I'm sure Garon would be wary of a creature that just appeared on the battlefield. See it go after some foes first means he won't make active changes to his current plan but will watch for future developments. If it came near, he would probably shift some to get it away from him until he knows it is friendly.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

Got some quick questions before posting the next action...

1) The goblin can see invisible, yes? (It sure sounds like he does, just double checking.)

2) What was the AoO for, Garon got? (I don't think he would get one, actually. It wasn't the movement... the goblin only needed a 5-ft. step, right? If it was movement, the scorpion would get an AoO, as well, since the goblin cannot withdraw. And the grapple only provokes an AoO from the target, not everyone within reach. No big deal here... just being curious, really. )

Ok, now to the only really important question...

3) What language does the scorpion understand? (Because it's intelligent, it does understand (but not speak) a language... a strict reading of the rules says, this is Common; yet, Abyssal or Infernal are more reasonable choices IMHO.)

More info on what I'm getting to here... Can Allyra communicate the scorpion to wait for her and continue to attack the goblin? In that case, she would just move out of the way, and have the scorpion delay and afterwards take her space (could do a full attack that way). Otherwise it will simply attack the ogre. Just need to know which it is, since that also determines what Allyra does this round. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Got some quick questions before posting the next action...
> 1) The goblin can see invisible, yes? (It sure sounds like he does, just double checking.)
> 2) What was the AoO for, Garon got? (I don't think he would get one, actually. It wasn't the movement... the goblin only needed a 5-ft. step, right? If it was movement, the scorpion would get an AoO, as well, since the goblin cannot withdraw. And the grapple only provokes an AoO from the target, not everyone within reach. No big deal here... just being curious, really. )
> Ok, now to the only really important question...
> ...




1) It's looked like he smelled you rather then seeing you, but you can't tell exactly.
2) I gave Garon AoO, As for the target (you), you got AoO as well, but you carry nothing to AoO with.
3) Hmm, I didn't thought about it but I'm flexible, I rule one of your languages.
As for the more info - no problem, just post what do you want to do in the action.

Now, I'm not lacking mistakes, if you see any during battles, please notify me and I'll fix myself.
Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> no problem, just post what do you want to do in the action.




Okies, will do so in a second...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## wmasters (Aug 17, 2006)

The Rogues gallery seems to have disappeared off my subscriptions, and I can't find it. Can someone give me a link to it?

EDIT: Never mind, remembered there was a link at the top of the post.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> The Rogues gallery seems to have disappeared off my subscriptions, and I can't find it. Can someone give me a link to it?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, remembered there was a link at the top of the post.




Links to the OOC, RG, IC can be found in my signature as well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all, I'm back. It will take me a few days to catch up on everything and resume posting; I suspect first post will come by saturday.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 18, 2006)

Yair - Welcome back, hope you had good time up in the north, fighting the Hezboulla.
check out the battle, Maor used _protection from evil _ and his horse is wounded.

Thanee - thanks for the notification.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm waiting to Yair's and wmasters's actions to post round 5
If they don't to post it, I'll post their actions instead.


----------



## Yair (Aug 20, 2006)

Finally cought up. Sorry for the day-late, things took more time than I expected.

Excellent game so far, from my reading. 

Yair


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

Keldar said:
			
		

> Attack/damage (+12 to hit with flanking (+2)/ 2d4+2d6+7 damage): +32/+19




Something to keep in mind (for the future)... it's a good idea to keep Sneak Attack damage seperate in some fashion since some creatures, like undead , are immune to it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Something to keep in mind (for the future)... it's a good idea to keep Sneak Attack damage seperate in some fashion since some creatures, like undead , are immune to it.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks, you are right, I didn't notice Steve added Sneak attack dmg, but even with out it The albino goblin was lowered beneath 0 hp, thanks to Atesh's Orb of fire.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

As for the resting... I don't think it's a problem for the (arcane) casters to help with the watch. We will probably stay there for 12h anyways. Considering, that a day of travel is 8h worth of actual travel time, with 4h for breaks in there, that should be more than enough, and that leaves 12h for the night, plenty of time to have the required 8h of rest and still do some watch duty.

Watch schedule (unless anyone has any objections):

1st - Allyra, Atesh, Kuzgun
2nd - Garon, Maor
3rd - Keldar, Turo, Gorash

And a question... Allyra has prepared an _extended Mage Armor_ using her _lesser rod of extend_. When she uses a _Pearl of Power_ to refresh this spell, will it still be extended?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## wmasters (Aug 25, 2006)

The watch schedule looks good to me. No idea about the metamagic rod question...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And a question... Allyra has prepared an _extended Mage Armor_ using her _lesser rod of extend_. When she uses a _Pearl of Power_ to refresh this spell, will it still be extended?




No.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 26, 2006)

Just to let you all know, as per my previous post somewhere, I'm flying to Japan tonight for 3 weeks. I hope to be online periodically while I'm there (particularly for the first 2 weeks when I'm working out there) but it might be a little sporadic. Strahd, please NPC Turo to keep things flowing where required though!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure you will have internet access in Japan and if not, just ask a wandering Cuborg out there to play Turo in the meantime …   
Ha ha, don't worry, Turo is not safe in my hands.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2006)

Notification - Arms and Equipment Guide is allowed to use from now on.


----------



## Yair (Aug 30, 2006)

A possibly interesting legality: by the RAW, the blindness seems to be caused by the nymph's supernatural ability, which it turn works like the blindness spell. If this is so, then...

1) You (unfortunately) can't dispel it with his _dispel magic_ as it's not a spell, it's a supernatural ability. I think.

2) The nymph should actually be able to undo it, since the duration of the spell is "Permanent (D)". I can also see not allowing her to be able to dispel it, however, as the ability's text does say that the one who sees her is blinded permanently. By the RAW, I think it should be dispellable.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> A possibly interesting legality: by the RAW, the blindness seems to be caused by the nymph's supernatural ability, which it turn works like the blindness spell. If this is so, then...
> 
> 1) You (unfortunately) can't dispel it with his _dispel magic_ as it's not a spell, it's a supernatural ability. I think.
> 
> ...




Remove Blindess spell will do the trick from my point of view, that is why she said, only the gods can help, gods -> clerics, got it ?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

Or _Resurgence_... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll play Devrimk for the meantime, it's seems he is lost since 1/9 ...


----------



## wmasters (Sep 17, 2006)

Just got back to the UK so I should be posting more often again now. At least, once I wake up. Thanks for NPCing Turo in the mean time, where necessary Strahd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

The following books are allowed from now on :
Arms and Equipment 3.5
Frostburn
SandStorm
Stromwrack


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Arms and Equipment 3.5




Is there a 3.5 version of that one out?

The old one was 3.0, IIRC.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

Arms and Equipment 3
my mistake


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah, ok. Was mostly wondering, if I had missed that one. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

*Devrimk - Dead or Alive ... or maybe Undead ???*

Can anyone send a message to Devrimk and see what's going on with the guy
He hasn't been around for too long and didn't notify about his absence.
It seems that members can send private messages. 
Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

That won't help, since he won't get those PMs until he logs on here, and he hasn't until the 1st of september. Just wait and see and move on, I'd say.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

A happy new year to you two. 

The rest of us will have to wait another 14 weeks or so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A happy new year to you two.



Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll post a move tommorow, unless Saracor will post his action before I do.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry...been a busy weekend. Starting a new job so I'm a bit behind on things. I'll post something today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And a question... did you take the Damage Reduction 5/magic into account for the hit on the ape? Just checking, since that stuff is easy to miss. Of course, that ogre could easily have a magic weapon, which would negate the DR




Yep, I saw it in time and adjusted the damage the ogre did.
To all - although I remembered that one, keep checking me, I'm trying as best as I can not forgeting statistics, so I'm checking everything twice.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> Sorry...been a busy weekend. Starting a new job so I'm a bit behind on things. I'll post something today.



Good luck.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2006)

> OCC: I've assumed that Kerdar is sneak-attacking ogre 5.




You can only sneak attack at a range of up to 30 feet, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## wmasters (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: Probably worth pointing out that Turo has +4 AC vs the ogres as they're giants. 

Also the Spiritual Weapon was extended with his lesser metamagic rod, so the duration should have another 7 rounds on it. Forgot to mention it in the post when I cast it but it's on the RG - the other spells he's learnt as extended are Silence and Invisibility Purge.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 26, 2006)

To Thanee - you are right and ... the particular ogre's spotted him and luckily not Allyra.

To Wmasters - +4 AC vs the ogres, got it, thanks.
As for the extended duration , I'll fix it.

To Steve Gorak - Ketdar, kerdar ?!?! - you character's name is KELDAR !


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 26, 2006)

*Atesh's fate.*

POLL:
What shall we do with Devrimk?? 
One character (and a dwarf) is quite enough for me, Devrimk hasn't logged in since the beginning of the month, shall I recruit another character, kill him in a brutish and vulgar way or wait for Devrimk to return another month.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2006)

> Allyra's Summoning – 5 rounds.




That information is kinda superfluous now. 

As for Devrimk... well, I would wait a little longer, personally. Just leave Atesh in the background and have him not act for now, if it's too much for you.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That information is kinda superfluous now.




You could add the _Glitterdust_ (duration 6 rounds) instead, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## wmasters (Sep 27, 2006)

Personally I'd give Devrimk another couple of weeks but I don't think it's unreasonable to recruit someone else after a months absence (at least, a months absence without notice)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2006)

I could post actions for him in the meantime, if you don't want to have to worry about that, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Saracor (Sep 27, 2006)

We can give him a bit more time and then start looking for another person. Certainly not unreasonable for us to look at this point.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I could post actions for him in the meantime, if you don't want to have to worry about that, too.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Ok, I'll give him more time, no worry, I'll play him, but he will be slightly less active than usual


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2006)

@mostly everyone: Since Allyra acts first in the round, her _Haste_ spell already affects most PCs (all except Keldar, who cannot be affected, due to range issues) THIS round already!

Means a +1 to hit and an additional attack, if you make a full attack! 

Also +30 ft. base move (max double normal base move), if you are not mounted, of course, as well as +1 to AC and Reflex saves.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2006)

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*




Enjoy your trip! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Oct 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*



Oh, missed that.

Enjoy! 

Yair


----------



## wmasters (Oct 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*




I'm very jealous! Have a great time.


----------



## Saracor (Oct 2, 2006)

Have a good time!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Back! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.
Thanks for waiting.


----------



## Yair (Oct 20, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
> I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.
> Thanks for waiting.



Welcome back, man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Welcome back, man.




Thanks ... btw, I heard there was an annual RPG convention in Tel-Aviv during Sukut holiday.
IGOR or ICON ???


----------



## Yair (Oct 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Thanks ... btw, I heard there was an annual RPG convention in Tel-Aviv during Sukut holiday.
> IGOR or ICON ???



ICON. I got to hear Neil Geimann, watch some movies, and talk to some Tel-Avivian friends. I also bought a Midnight book (well, boxed set), and some sci-fi books. It was very nice. 

Yair


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2006)

There was a big games fair here as well. Looks like they are making an independant Midnight fantasy movie (they showed some previews of it). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There was a big games fair here as well. Looks like they are making an independant Midnight fantasy movie (they showed some previews of it).



Oh? Interesting. I'd say that may draw the dreadful Eye of the Tolkein Estate, which may spell doom not just for the movie alone, but for all of Midnight... 

.. but I may be wrong. 

Yair


----------



## wmasters (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There was a big games fair here as well. Looks like they are making an independant Midnight fantasy movie (they showed some previews of it).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You were at Essen as well? I should have mentioned I was going... Welcome back Strahd, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Oh? Interesting. I'd say that may draw the dreadful Eye of the Tolkein Estate, which may spell doom not just for the movie alone, but for all of Midnight...
> 
> .. but I may be wrong.
> 
> Yair




Yair, I recall the midnight book you have, you showed it to me.
run a campaign over here …. Or tabletop ???
I haven't seen you for ages, as well as the others …


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> You were at Essen as well? I should have mentioned I was going...




Well, Essen is only ~40km from here (half an hour drive at most). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Oct 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yair, I recall the midnight book you have, you showed it to me.



Yep. What I bought was "Fury of Shadow"; I haven't got an opportunity to go over it yet. 


> run a campaign over here …. Or tabletop ???
> I haven't seen you for ages, as well as the others …



You know, I think I will. I'll contact you by the Storyguide group.
Not of Midnight and not PbP, though. If I'll run a PbP again, it will probably be of a non-D&D game like perhaps a game of Nobilis or something along those lines.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2006)

OK, I will try to recruit another character because it seems that Devrimk faded into the nothingness.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, seems so. :\

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey, Strahd, I'd be keen to pick up the slot if it's still available. Would you want another arcane spellcaster? I haven't played a sorceror before but that'd be cool. In my mind's eye I see someone short, nuggetty and with a penchant for flame. I have to go to work now but I'll think about a character during the day (hours of driving) and get back to you ASAP.

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, Strahd, I'm back and I've got some ideas.

But first, some questions:

What's the character creation process - roll on IC or point buy? (If so, how many?)
What about HP?
Starting gold?
Books available for use?
Any house rules?
If I take any item creation feats, will there be a pool of XP to make things, or would they be assumed as part of the getting to 6th level?
It is 6th level, right?
Thats all for now - I'm off again, so I'll check back here later!

Boddynock


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 27, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hey, Strahd, I'd be keen to pick up the slot if it's still available. Would you want another arcane spellcaster? I haven't played a sorceror before but that'd be cool. In my mind's eye I see someone short, nuggetty and with a penchant for flame. I have to go to work now but I'll think about a character during the day (hours of driving) and get back to you ASAP.
> 'Nock




Hi 'Nock
Glad you answered my call, let it be known that this game is "Heavy" and long and right now are most enjoyable for me and I guess for the players as well.
I assume you know several of the players over here, now you'll meet them as a character also.
Thanee plays a Wizard so no spell caster is needed unless you want some, you can build whatever character you want except for psionic.

I'm throwing you into the game immediately, you traveled as a passenger with Kettish merchants and the caravan were ambushed by fearsome ogres, right now you lie hidden behind a bush severely wounded (5hp), you saw a group of adventurers killing the ogres and right now one of them (Maor) starts to bury the merchants bodies in shallow graves.
There is also an old dwarf that handles the horses on the road quite badly it seems, you can crawl or limp toward them with a cry for help. Now that the caravan is lost you can join the group but you need to earn their trust.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 27, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OK, Strahd, I'm back and I've got some ideas.
> 
> But first, some questions:
> 
> ...




House Rules:
starting level will be 6.
max LA allowed is LA+1 (Aasimar and etc.)
34 points for abilities
Max HP at 1st level. Average HP per level.
Book allowed - core books, The complete series, Manual of the planes, deities and demigods, libris mortis.
-- For the 3.0 sources, get the 3.5 update 
No psionics - I don't have those books
No evil characters
14000 gold for equipment (no more than 4000 gold on any one item)
Players will use invisible castle for die rolling

New Rules:
New Skill - Wrestle
Trained only (Str)- Useful for Barbarians and Gladiators.
Cross class for: All except Barbarians , Fighters.
bonus will calculated when using grapple , Bull rash and Trip combat modes.
Spontaneous Casting:
Instead of converting spells to cure/cause wounds .
the cleric can convert is "regular spells" only to domain spells
in the same level power . This rule show the spiritual connection
Between the cleric and his god.


----------



## Yair (Oct 27, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No psionics - I don't have those books




Just FYI, all the rules for psionics are available online for free, for example here, middle of middle column.
I really like the 3.5 psionics. Not the Complete Psionic book, though, I didn't like that.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Just FYI, all the rules for psionics are available online for free, for example here, middle of middle column.
> I really like the 3.5 psionics. Not the Complete Psionic book, though, I didn't like that.
> 
> Yair




I don't like psionic ...
I feel sick when I stand near psionic


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I don't like psionic ...
> I feel sick when I stand near psionic



Heh, better hope Assaf doesn't follow up with a psionic character then. 

It's a nice, more flexible, magic system. It has tis issues, but it also gives some very nice ideas, flavor, and character options IMO.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Oh? Interesting.




www.midnight-film.com

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in my posts, a new semester just began and I'm quite busy


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

Strahd,

I've posted an insertion point in the IC thread, just so that I won't keep everybody waiting too long.

I've gone with the idea of a sorcerer with a fascination with fire. He has a fire elemental familiar (from the DMG) and dabbles in a little trading (which is why he was with the caravan).

I'm still working on the character sheet, but I *will* have it posted by the end of today!

Thanks for the opportunity to join the game.

'Nock


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

sounds good, welcome aboard.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Proposed character: Eliyyad of Ekbir]
	
	



```
Name:           Eliyyad of Ekbir
Class:          Sorcerer 6
Race:           Human (Baklunish)
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Chaotic Good
Deity:          Mouqol

Str: 10      +0 Level:  6      XP:          15000
Dex: (13) 15 +2 BAB:    +3     HP:          [color=DeepSkyBlue]5/34[/color]
Con: 16      +3 Grapple:+3     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 10      +0 Speed:  30'    Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 10      +0 Init:   +5     Spell Save:  n/a
Cha: (18) 20 +5 ACP:    -0     Spell Fail:  0%

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +0      +0     +2    +0     +1    +0     13
Touch:   12     Flatfooted:    11

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +2     +3      +0     +5
Ref:     +2     +2      +0     +4
Will:    +5     +0      +0     +5

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical
MW Shortspear   +4      1d6          x2
MW S-spear range+6      1d6          x2
MW Light X-bow  +6      1d8          19-20/x2

Languages:      Baklunish, Ancient
                Common
                Ignan

Abilities:      Favoured class: any
                Spellcasting
                Summon Familiar

Feats:   Alertness (when familiar within arm’s reach)
         Dodge
         Improved Familiar (DMG p.200)
         Improved Initiative
         Spell Focus (Evocation)

Skill Points:   27      Max Ranks:   9/4.5
Skills                  Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Appraise                +0     +0    +0    +0
Balance                 +0     +2    +0    +2
Bluff                   +5     +5    +0    +10
Climb                   +0     +0    +0    +0
Concentration           +7     +3    +0    +10
Craft                   +0     +0    +0    +0
Diplomacy               +0     +5    +2    +7
Disguise                +0     +5    +0    +5
Escape Artist           +0     +2    +0    +2
Forgery                 +0     +0    +0    +0
Gather Information      +0     +5    +0    +5
Heal                    +0     +0    +0    +0
Hide                    +0     +2    +0    +2
Intimidate              +0     +5    +2    +7
Survival                +0     +0    +0    +0
Jump                    +0     +0    +0    +0
Listen                  +0     +0    +0    +0
Move Silently           +0     +2    +2    +2
Perform                 +0     +5    +0    +5
Profession (Trader)     +4     +0    +0    +4
Perform                 +0     +5    +0    +5
Ride                    +0     +2    +0    +2
Search                  +0     +0    +0    +0
Sense Motive            +0     +0    +0    +0
Speak Language          +2     +0    +0    +2 (Ancient Baklunish, Ignan)
Spellcraft              +7     +0    +0    +7
Spot                    +0     +0    +0    +0
Swim                    +0     +0    +0    +0
Use Rope                +0     +2    +0    +2

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Amulet of natural armor +1         2000 gp 0 lb
Bolts (10)                            1 gp 1 lb
Cloak of Charisma +2               4000 gp 2 lb
Crossbow, Light, MW                 335 gp 4 lb
Explorer's outfit                    0 gp  0 lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2            4000 gp  0 lb
Heward's handy haversack          2000 gp  5 lb
  Bolts (10)                         1 gp  1 lb*
  Flint and steel                    1 gp  0 lb*
  Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x2)  50 gp  0 lb*
  Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds   300 gp  0 lb*
  Potion of invisibility (x2)      300 gp  0 lb*
  Trail rations (per day)(x7)        5 sp  1 lb*
  Silk rope (50 ft.)                10 gp  5 lb*
  Scholar's outfit                   5 gp  6 lb*
  Waterskin                          1 gp  4 lb*
Sardonyx (x6)                       50 gp  0 lb
Shortspear, MW                     301 gp  3 lb
Spell component pouch                5 gp  3 lb

* Weight ignored while in Haversack.

Money: 32gp 5sp  0cp (0.74lb)

Total Weight:   18.74lb (light load)

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     0-34    35-67 68-102       102   510

Spells per day: 6/7/6/4

Spells known:
Cantrips:      Detect Magic
               Disrupt Undead
               Light
               Message
               Prestidigitation
               Ray of Frost
               Resistance

Level 1:       Burning Hands
               Mage Armor
               Magic Missile
               Shield

Level 2:       Glitterdust
               Scorching Ray

Level 3:       Fireball

Age: 34
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 140lb
Eyes: green
Hair: black
Skin: golden brown
```
Appearance: Short and fat he may be, but Eliyyad of Ekbir is a memorable character to encounter. He has silken black hair and golden-brown skin. His eyes are an arresting green. He favours robes of exotic cut, most often in delicate pastels, violet and yellow, embroidered with fluid, intricate symbols in golden thread. He wears a turban of matching colours.

Background: Eliyyad of Ekbir is a charismatic trader who specializes in recovering treasures for those unable or unwilling to recover them for themselves. He has a growing fascination with fire – not like some of the dark souls found in Ekbir’s poorer quarters, who have a hysterical obsession with the element, nor again like some more spiritual individuals who seek the flames with a purifying zeal, but rather as one who is fascinated by the beauty and the unpredictability of fire, and who sees in the process of contemplation a worthy challenge to refine the mind and the heart. As well as this, of course, is the purely mundane (and not, therefore, any less valid) truth that, in the seeking of lost treasures, fire can be a very welcome friend.

And fire is, indeed, his friend – in the person of Zariq, the small fire elemental he recently summoned to be his familiar.

[sblock=Zariq]Familiar: Zariq
Small elemental (fire, extraplanar); HD: 5; hp 17 (half of Eliyyad’s); Init +5; Spd 50 ft; AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +1; Grp -3; Atk +3 melee (1d4 plus 1d4 fire, slam); Full Atk +3 melee (1d4 plus 1d4 fire, slam); Space/Reach 5 ft/5 ft;  SA burn; SQ deliver touch spells, elemental type, fire subtype, improved evasion, speak with master, granted abilities; AL CG; SV Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +0; Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 11.

Skills & feats: Listen +2, Spot +3 (or Eliyyad’s, if better); Dodge, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse.

Burn (Ex): Those hit by the fire elemental’s slam attack, or hitting it with natural weapons or unarmed attacks, must succeed on a DC 11 Reflex save or catch on fire. The flame burns for 1d4 rounds. A burning creature can take a move action to put out the flame.

Elemental Type: Immune to poison, Sleep, paralysis, and stunning; not subject to critical hits or flanking.

Fire Subtype: Immune to fire damage. Takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from cold, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I've posted an insertion point in the IC thread, just so that I won't keep everybody waiting too long.



Since Maor is just outside, and since I'm apparently the first to respond, I'll assume you didn't run to the cave but rather crawled out of the wreckage or stopped at Maor's on the way or something.

Turo got to your post first...


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry I mucked up the continuity. I'll do an edit to have him fall just in the entrance to the cave - that way everybody can respond.

My fault - I didn't read Strahd's original post properly.

_Mea culpa!_

Boddynock


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> [sblock=Proposed character: Eliyyad of Ekbir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Post him in the RG - you can access the link via my signature.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2006)

Folks, I remind you that Atesh is dead, so one regular steed is available now.
Thanee, if you conjure up horses, you need only two, Gorash and Elliyad.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2006)

Right. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

Map Legend...

Maybe it would be a good idea to use an E for Eliyyad. That way, things are a bit more intuitive. 

I see you have already switched Allyra to A (I first thought Allyra was the L still).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2006)

Sure, Eliyyad will be E from now, I donn'o why I left him L


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Strahd, I'd like to commission a MW lantern to act as a 'carry case' for Zariq.
> I hadn't given enough thought to just how to transport him in delicate environments (like a fire elemental walking through a field of dry grass), so I figure that an extra sturdy lantern would be good.
> I suppose he could fit himself into a standard lantern size, couldn't he?
> It'll take virtually all his cash - but I think it would be worth it.




You find none here, but Gorash advise you to find one in the Gnome vale.
you are currently going over there to get some information.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in, Strahd...I can take over playing Turo, or I can design a new cleric. What would your preference be? Either way works for me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good
Rhun, welcome aboard.
Let me fill you with some details, I don’t know if you are familiar with that adventure but I know that you familiar enough with Greyhawk.
The party didn't find the Caves yet, they are now wandering the Yatils and leaded by an Old grumpy ranger dwarf (NPC). They are on the threshold of entering the Gnome Vale to consult with the gnomish wise leader, As a gnome it will be a good spot, especially for a cleric, you can take over Turo, just copy paste his info and post it as your player in the RG (again, you can link to it through my signature) or you can prepare another gnome if you want … this is the gnome vale! 
And I'll leave Turo over there.

What ever you want …
Some of the players you already know I guess.
So again, Welcome.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello Rhun! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hello Rhun!





Hi, Thanee! Good to hear you are still alive. Just an FYI, but I need a post from you in my Greyhawk game to continue on...


I think I will go ahead an just play wmasters' PC. Turo looks pretty good, and he is already integrated into the group.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes, I already noticed... and posted. 

Sorry, last couple days (or is that weeks already?) have been quite crazy. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry, last couple days (or is that weeks already?) have been quite crazy.





For everyone, it seems. Must be that time of year.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

It's Christmas Stress Time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi, Rhun!

Good to have you here.

'Nock


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 12, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hi, Rhun!
> Good to have you here.
> 'Nock




Indeed, welcome aboard!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Saracor (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome Rhun! Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. It is a privilege to be included in this game, with such a good DM and such fine players.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2006)

Now that you are done welcoming Rhun, It is time to post friends !!!!
There is a wooden gate and baricade infront of you, and tones of gnomes.

Merry Christmass and Happy Hanucka to All of you


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2006)

_Fireball_!!

Err... I mean... Merry Christmas! 

_...so much for the warm welcome..._

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Dec 13, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Now that you are done welcoming Rhun, It is time to post friends !!!!
> There is a wooden gate and baricade infront of you, and tones of gnomes.
> 
> Merry Christmass and Happy Hanucka to All of you



Errrg, Welcome Rhun.   

Happy holidays indeed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 17, 2006)

You have plenty of wealth, check it out in the Loot's post in the RG
you can exchange gems for pearls and even Identify the magical rainbow potion if you want.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2006)

Speaking of the potion, Allyra can Take 10 to identify that (DC 25 - Identify a potion. Requires 1 minute. No retry.).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of the potion, Allyra can Take 10 to identify that (DC 25 - Identify a potion. Requires 1 minute. No retry.).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




You are right but …
I don't have my notes here at work so I'll write the rainbow potion's properties when I'll get home, I'll update this post and then you can add the potion to your list, even RP the inspection in the IC and tell everyone about the unique potion.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't think Turo needs to purchase anything, but a few pearls for identification may come in very handy later.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 18, 2006)

Rainbow potion :
Rainbow Hues - This potion allows the drinker to turn any color or combination of colors after concentrating for one segment. thus being effectively camouflaged (+20 to hide). when full, a flask of this potion contains enough for seven hours of hiding, it is possible to get seven one-hour doses from this potion, the potion is stores in  a metallic container and is noted for its syrupy taste.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice. Will make a post about this later then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy New Year
Great Game so far, I really enjoy it, keep the good work!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

*A Happy New Year!* 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 5, 2007)

Tell me if you plan to do anything else in the gnome vale or in the audience room before assuming you sleep well and continue your journey to the north.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2007)

*Ping*

PING.
hey folks, post up, there are interesting stuff in the IC !!!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder... totally missed the last posts there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Strahd, what is your ruling on metamagic rods. I ask because Turo has a rod of metamagic extend, and it looks like wmasters interpretation of how it works is different from mine...

Does Turo have to use the rod in the morning when he prepares his spells, or does he use it when he actually casts his spells? They both have their advantages and disadvantages. I just need to which way you run it.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2007)

I use them in the have-to-prepare fashion, with a maximum of three spells being prepared that way from a single rod at any time, since I think they take too much away from the Sorcerer when they can be used spontaneously by everyone (esp. if Wizards don't even have to increase their casting time, while Sorcerers do... as per the FAQ :\).

Officially, you can use them while casting now (and only spontaneous casters suffer from the casting time increase), one of the latest FAQ _changed_ (or _clarified_, depending on how you look at it ) how they work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, you can definitely interpret it either way...which is why I'm wondering what Strahd prefers. I'm fine with either way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2007)

use it when you actually casts spells.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Fair enough, then!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll be out in the coming weekend 18-20. I'll be back in Sunday.


----------



## Saracor (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry I've been out some. We've been having weather issues here in the Seattle area. Snow/ice/power outages along with busy work schedule so I've been sporadic and such. I am still around and will post.

Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 17, 2007)

Saracor said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been out some. We've been having weather issues here in the Seattle area. Snow/ice/power outages along with busy work schedule so I've been sporadic and such. I am still around and will post.
> Thanks.



No problem, I'm not going to kill you like Atesh.
The group needs you !
But If I see lack of post from someone, I'll post instead of the man


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2007)

@Boddynock: The enemies are a different color, actually. 

Look at the top end of the map.

Oh yeah, and M is actually Maor our celestial Aasimar ally, so you might want to restrain yourself from casting _Scorching Ray_ at him. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, sorry I didn't clarify it.
The enemy is way way up the road, the two warriors who are charging you are in different colors and still very far.
Check out the map again and adjust your post


----------



## Yair (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and M is actually Maor our celestial Aasimar ally, so you might want to restrain yourself from casting _Scorching Ray_ at him.



Yikes!


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 25, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> Yikes!



 Sorry about that!

Strahd, by your post I've missed my chance to amend Eliyyad's attack in round 2. Is the wizard on top of the cliff in range of Eliyyad's Fireball (level 6 = 640 ft range)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Sorry about that!
> 
> Strahd, by your post I've missed my chance to amend Eliyyad's attack in round 2. Is the wizard on top of the cliff in range of Eliyyad's Fireball (level 6 = 640 ft range)?




Yes, he is within range, but you didn't saw him until his turn, and he is way way after you in init order.
so I assumed that in your turn you moved (by the way, you are horse less?) and didn't fireball him because you simply didn't saw him. I must add the fact that until he fired his ball, none of the party members saw him, he was out of the line of sight … until now.


----------



## Yair (Jan 26, 2007)

Strahd, did you miss my Fire Resistance 10? I think Maor only suffered 10 hp from that fireball.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 26, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> Strahd, did you miss my Fire Resistance 10? I think Maor only suffered 10 hp from that fireball.




Yep, I've missed it, only 10 dmg to the celestial creature.
To ALL - if you find any other wrongs, fix me over here.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2007)

Boddynock.
Post your 4th round action


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Boddynock.
> Post your 4th round action





Strahd, you may want to NPC 'Nock's character. He has been super busy lately, and not around all that much.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hi, folks! Sorry to have been off the air for a while. It's been mayhem - extremely busy, and preparing to move house and change job. That's going to go on until Easter (groan), so I'm trying to get back up to date with my games, and post (semi-) regularly.
> 
> 'Nock




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for telling me, I didn't notice his message
I have been very busy myself with all the exams ... 
I'll play him this round


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I didn't notice his message




Likely because it was on another thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 7, 2007)

OK, after an insane week and then finding that I didn't have access to ENWorld on my day off   I'm home, in touch and setting out to update and post to all my games.

My thanks to you for your patience up to this point!

Boddynock


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome back, you are just in time to get burned by acid for 3 rounds.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2007)

Allyra ignores _Magic Missile_ damage, thanks to her running _Shield_ spell. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Allyra ignores _Magic Missile_ damage, thanks to her running _Shield_ spell.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




thanks for noticing.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to be out of touch for a couple of days, since the place I'll be staying doesn't allow me to access ENWorld. I'll try and sort something out while I'm there, since this will be an ongoing pattern until Easter.

'Nock


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Strahd. Just checking... did you roll Spell Resistance for the _Color Spray_ (CL 1 (most likely) vs SR 9)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2007)

And one minor request... could you edit the list of allowed books into the first post here in the OOC thread, please?

This is the list as far as I can tell... hope nothing is missing on it. 

- Core Books
- The Complete Series
- Manual of the Planes
- Deities and Demigods
- Libris Mortis
- Arms and Equipment Guide
- Frostburn
- SandStorm
- Stromwrack

For some reason, I though you had added PHB II as well, but couldn't find it, so I'm probably just mixing up things. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> For some reason, I though you had added PHB II as well, but couldn't find it, so I'm probably just mixing up things.





I added the PHB II in my game...are you getting Strahd and I confused?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd. Just checking... did you roll Spell Resistance for the _Color Spray_ (CL 1 (most likely) vs SR 9)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yep, SR 9 is something very easy to pass.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And one minor request... could you edit the list of allowed books into the first post here in the OOC thread, please?
> 
> This is the list as far as I can tell... hope nothing is missing on it.
> 
> ...




I updated post #2 about the books I allow,
NO PHBII yet.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yep, SR 9 is something very easy to pass.




Hey, with Caster Level 1st it's at least remotely difficult. 

Just checking, since such things are easily forgotten. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I updated post #2 about the books I allow,
> NO PHBII yet.




No easy way out of the _Web_ then... 

Can Allyra move her arms? Would just get a Tindertwig out and burn the damn thing then... she cannot beat the DC to get free either way (neither via Strength, nor via Escape Artist ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Feb 14, 2007)

I lost the spell-per-day slot I was in the middle of casting, right?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2007)

Yair - Spell lost.
Thanee – Allyra can take out her small tindertwig but burning such a massive web will take several round and Allyra will take fire damage, as well as the others.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

Just hope that Turo can dispel the web!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Thanee – Allyra can take out her small tindertwig but burning such a massive web will take several round and Allyra will take fire damage, as well as the others.




Sounds good. 

Better than standing there and doing nothing for the next hour, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just hope that Turo can dispel the web!




Yep, that would certainly be the preferable option. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2007)

Bodynock

you last post was "Eliyyad moves forward (to K88) and casts Scorching Ray on the female wizard."
you act first, the line of sight to the female wizard is block by the massive web.
but you can see the flying wizard, thus I guess you direct the scorching ray to him.
and the most importent thing is the range - scorching ray - 40 ft. to you.
the wizards are way way far.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2007)

Oops. I didn't have my books with me when I posted.

Guess that'll be a fireball on the flying wizard!

I assume that, as Eliyyad is top of the initiative, he can cast the fireball without endangering his companions. If that's not so, then it'll be a magic missile spell on the flying wizard instead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 16, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Oops. I didn't have my books with me when I posted.
> 
> Guess that'll be a fireball on the flying wizard!
> 
> I assume that, as Eliyyad is top of the initiative, he can cast the fireball without endangering his companions. If that's not so, then it'll be a magic missile spell on the flying wizard instead.




OK, Fireball is acceptable.
Do you record the number of spells you cast in the RG or you keep a record at home?
I saw you update the HP in the RG, don't forget the acid damage Eliyyad suffered from the acid arrow.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 16, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OK, Fireball is acceptable.
> Do you record the number of spells you cast in the RG or you keep a record at home?
> I saw you update the HP in the RG, don't forget the acid damage Eliyyad suffered from the acid arrow.



I've been keeping a record at home. That's the last of his 3rd level spells for the day.

I'd forgotten about the acid damage. I'll update that now.

'N


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The blessings of the gods came in many forms, the cleric realized, and even being slow could be one of them.




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2007)

Rhun, Body'nock
Post Actions.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still waiting to see the result of Eliyyad's Fireball.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun, Body'nock
> Post Actions.





Oops...how do I keep missing that!!!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Allyra had cast _Detect Magic_ (once everything is brought together).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2007)

Allyra would like one of the light warhorses (if possible... if we still have two warriors without, they better take them, though).

Other than that, the spellbooks (obviously).



> Magical Longbow (_+1 Longbow_)
> Magical Silver Dagger (_+1 Dagger_)
> Magical Dagger, carved, with a hilt in a shape of a tree (_+1 Dagger_)
> Magical Staff (_+1 Quarterstaff_)
> ...




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Feb 26, 2007)

Maor has a light warhorse already, he'll keep the one he knows. 

The yellow cloak or gold ring look appealing - he'll be happy with both. 
Other than that, the Bull Strength and CLW potions are good additions too.
If no one else wants the longbow, he'll take it - but he isn't really interested in any of the magical weapons.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2007)

I inform you all that your horses are badly wounded - Arodan is badly wounded
And Maor's horse and Keldar's horse are near death, better heal them
And you can call them by names - more comfortable when writing battle actions


----------



## Yair (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, Maor will soon attend to his damaged goods... errrg, horse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanee - No glyph of warding , just simple explosive runes.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I know. Glyph sounds better, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 26, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I inform you all that your horses are badly wounded - Arodan is badly wounded
> And Maor's horse and Keldar's horse are near death, better heal them
> And you can call them by names - more comfortable when writing battle actions



This is the benefit of leaving one's horse behind and advancing on foot! No damage to horsie! 

As to booty, Eliyyad's curiosity is piqued by the 'Silver ring shaped like a rounded wall', so if no-one else wants it, he'll claim that. And if no-one wants the +1 quarterstaff he'll take that as well, stowing his MW shortspear in his haversack (having first wrapped the blade in a length of cloth).

Finally, he'll pocket one of the CLWs - unless there's someone else who hasn't claimed anything of benefit, in which case he'll very politely defer to them.

In summary:

Silver ring shaped like a rounded wall
+1 quarterstaff
Potion of CLW
'Nock


----------



## Saracor (Feb 26, 2007)

Seeing how most of the loot is magical, Garon isn't too interested. Just grab some of the weapons to keep as spares.

His first course of action will be to tend to Arodan and elist whatever aid from some magical healing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

Turo could use either the ring of protection or bag of holding. Not much else is very usable to him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2007)

Check out if you have enough healing spells to heal all
If not, use potions


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Check out if you have enough healing spells to heal all
> If not, use potions




Keldar could use one magical dagger (as a backup weapon), any of the portions, and maybe  the ring shaped like a rounded wall (if it's not specifically fos spellcasters).

He already has a +1 bow, a cloak of protection and a rign of protection...

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

So... here is a what I understood:

Magical Longbow (+1 Longbow) Garon
Magical Silver Dagger (+1 Dagger) Keldar
Magical Dagger, carved, with a hilt in a shape of a tree (+1 Dagger) - ?
Magical Staff (+1 Quarterstaff) - Eliyyad
Magical Wand with arrow's marking carves on him (Wand of Magic Missile (5th) - ?
Magical Wand with three colors (yellow, blue, red) (Wand of Color Spray) - ?
Magical Yellow Cloak (Cloak of Resistance ?) - Maor
Magical Gold Ring (Ring of Protection ?) - Maor
Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall (?) - Turo, Keldar, Eliyyad
Magical Bag (Bag of Holding) - Turo
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (6) - 1 each
Potion of Spider Climb - ?
Potion of Bull's Strength - Maor
Magical Potion(?) - ?
Scroll of Suggestion - Allyra, Eliyyad.
Decorative Spellbook painted with Brown color - Allyra
A simple white Spellbook with a draw of a wide opened eye - Allyra

I think a Fair split will be the Silver Ring to Keldar and split the two wand between Eliyyad and Turo, but it's your call. as for the scroll - to Eliyadd.
The _suggestion _ spell is already in the wizardess book.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2007)

Yep, the scroll is better for Eliyyad, might come in handy. The wands... can anyone besides Eliyyad even use the first one?

Even more important... can we figure out how to use the wands? i.e. could we observe what the wizard said when activating the _magic missile wand_? Otherwise we can only stash the items with command words, anyways (unless the captured wizardess is so nice to tell them to us, but I somehow doubt she will be very cooperative ).

For a final distribution, we will have to wait until we know what the items actually are, anyways, but for now it seems reasonable.

If noone else has a need for it, Allyra will take the other dagger, so she has a weapon, too (to slice bread and such ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2007)

How do we go about mastering foreign spellbooks (was that in Complete Arcane? I have to check at home...)?

Can you use them with appropriate Spellcraft checks?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> can we figure out how to use the wands?



The first wand (magic missile), someone scribed the activation word on the stick.
the other wand hold several "clickable" runes, when all are pressed, the _color spray_ sprayes.
Here, that was easy ...   


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> For a final distribution, we will have to wait until we know what the items actually are, anyways, but for now it seems reasonable.



All are waiting for the mighty Wizard Allyra or Eliyyad the Sorcerer to Identify the items.
and I recall you bought several pearls from the gnomes for _Identify_ spell.


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> How do we go about mastering foreign spellbooks (was that in Complete Arcane? I have to check at home...)? Can you use them with appropriate Spellcraft checks?
> .



Hmm.. good question.
Let me Quote SRD

```
[B]ARCANE MAGICAL WRITINGS [/B] 
To decipher an arcane magical writing (such as a single spell in written form in another’s
spellbook or on a scroll), a character must make a Spellcraft check (DC 20 + the spell’s
level). If the skill check fails, the character cannot attempt to read that particular spell
 again until the next day. A read magic spell automatically deciphers a magical writing
 without a skill check. If the person who created the magical writing is on hand to help the 
reader, success is also automatic.
```


```
[B]Wizard Spells and Borrowed Spellbooks [/B] 
A wizard can use a borrowed spellbook to prepare a spell she already knows and has
 recorded in her own spellbook, but preparation success is not assured. First, the wizard
 must decipher the writing in the book (see Arcane Magical Writings, above). Once a spell
 from another spellcaster’s book is deciphered, the reader must make a Spellcraft check
 (DC 15 + spell’s level)
to prepare the spell. If the check succeeds, the wizard can prepare the spell. She must
 repeat the check to prepare the spell again, no matter how many times she has prepared it
 before. If the check fails, she cannot try to prepare the spell from the same source again
 until the next day. (However, as explained above, she does not need to repeat a check to
 decipher the writing.)
```


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2007)

Turo would take one of the wands, but he can't use either can he?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2007)

Nope, unless he has some weird domains with those spells on them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Here, that was easy ...








> All are waiting for the mighty Wizard Allyra or Eliyyad the Sorcerer to Identify the items.
> and I recall you bought several pearls from the gnomes for _Identify_ spell.




No, no, I really had not forgotten about them... 

Thanks for the reminder. 

Checking free slots as we speak...

Uhm... how many pearls do we have? Allyra could cast four _Identify_ on the evening still.

Here are three (or four) items she will _identify_:

- Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall
- Magical Yellow Cloak
- Magical Gold Ring

- Magical Bag (Bag of Holding), only if it needs identification and isn't obvious (use-activated).



> Hmm.. good question.
> Let me Quote SRD




Looked it up now... check Complete Arcane p. 140. "Mastering a Foreign Spellbook."

Takes forever, though, so the spells won't do us any good right now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 1, 2007)

"Identify? Ah, yes - an admirable spell. And yet, it has never seemed to hold the same fascination as more ... fiery alternatives."

Not on his spell list, I'm afraid!  

'N


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Here are three (or four) items she will _identify_:
> 
> - Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall
> - Magical Yellow Cloak
> ...



Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall - Ring of Protection +2
Magical Yellow Cloak - Resistence +1
Magical Gold Ring - Protection +1
Magical Bag - Bag of Holding


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall - Ring of Protection +2
> Magical Yellow Cloak - Resistence +1
> Magical Gold Ring - Protection +1
> Magical Bag - Bag of Holding




Well, Keldar can definitely use the ring of protection +2. If there are no arguments, he'll take it.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 1, 2007)

"Ah, so that is what it was. No, no, my friend, may it be a blessing on your head ... and your hide!" The portly sorceror smiles. His familiar claps his hands.

So, Eliyyad will take the +1 quarterstaff, the scroll of Suggestion, a potion of CLW. Thanee, why doesn't Allyra take one of the wands - say Magic Missile (since Eliyyad can cast that one, anyway). Then he can take the wand of Color Spray.

I am a bit concerned about Turo, however - he doesn't seem to have come out of this all that well.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Thanee, why doesn't Allyra take one of the wands - say Magic Missile (since Eliyyad can cast that one, anyway).




Can't use it. 

Just take both. No problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just take both. No problem.



OK!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 2, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I am a bit concerned about Turo, however - he doesn't seem to have come out of this all that well.




Turo will take the Kettish cyder.   
Don't worry, he'll get his share in the future, Garon didn't take anything useful from this battle either, except a bow, the Kettie's are wizards ... just wait for the next encounter with the fighters and clerics.


----------



## Yair (Mar 4, 2007)

Then Maor will take the gold ring (Protection +1). If no one picks it up, he'll get the yellow cloak (Resistance +1) too, but he'd be surprised. Same for potion of Bull's Strength.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Turo will take the Kettish cyder.
> Don't worry, he'll get his share in the future, Garon didn't take anything useful from this battle either, except a bow, the Kettie's are wizards ... just wait for the next encounter with the fighters and clerics.





Turo is good with the Bag of Holding for now...as Strahd has said, he can fit a lot of Kettish Cider in there!  Out of curiousity, what size bag is it?


----------



## Saracor (Mar 6, 2007)

Garon already has a pretty good AC and a cloak of resistance so he doesn't need any of the rings or cloak now. The bow is fine and some mundane back up weapons in case he gets disarmed again.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2007)

Allyra is still sleeping, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Yair (Mar 9, 2007)

I've developed a slight case of carpal syndrome. I won't be posing for the next few days - doctor's orders.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2007)

Then keep your hands still and get better. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> I've developed a slight case of carpal syndrome. I won't be posing for the next few days - doctor's orders.





Alright, but we expect you to post the doctor's note!!!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2007)

PING
post up, don't be shy.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> PING
> post up, don't be shy.





I'll get a post up tonight. I need to figure out what spells to have Turo pray for.


----------



## Yair (Mar 14, 2007)

I reckon I've healed. I'll be posting today.


----------



## Yair (Mar 20, 2007)

News Update: I'm off to the army, again. (Training.) Will hopefully make a post this weekend, and will be back towards the end of next week. Until then, carry on with a silent Maor. 

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2007)

Well ... what is the price for information?


----------



## Yair (May 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I can no longer commit to regular game (as you may have noted from my absentism). I'm gonna retire from this game.

See you later all,
   Yair


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Yair. Take care!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I can no longer commit to regular game (as you may have noted from my absentism). I'm gonna retire from this game.
> 
> See you later all,
> Yair



Bye Yair, see you in our tabletop game sometime.
I'm going to plan a good fate for the Aasimar


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Bye Yair, see you in our tabletop game sometime.
> I'm going to plan a good fate for the Aasimar





How is being overrun by goblins a good fate?


----------



## Yair (May 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> How is being overrun by goblins a good fate?





See ya all.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> See ya all.





Take care!


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> (OCC: and should get sneak damage because of flanking).




The first couple words of the flanking description should make clear what flanking is for...



> *FLANKING*
> When making a melee attack ...




...and it ain't ranged attacks. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2007)

Yup.
Steve Gorak, No flanking with range attack, but -4 because you fire into melee,
Unless you got the appropriate feat.


----------



## Saracor (May 17, 2007)

There's also cover issues firing into melee...makes it a bad idea in general without enough feats and bab.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2007)

Allyra is updated.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Saracor (May 23, 2007)

Garon is updated.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 28, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yup.
> Steve Gorak, No flanking with range attack, but -4 because you fire into melee,
> Unless you got the appropriate feat.




Sorry, I'm catching up with the messages on this thread.
By flanking, I meant sneak attack. These work with ranged attacks: 
From the SRD Rogue class description:"Ranged attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet. ".

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2007)

Yep, they do (within 30 feet). 

However, you need to either flank (only in melee) or have the target's Dex to AC denied (flat-footed, _invisibility_, or something).

In the middle of a combat (means after round 1), it's usually quite hard to get sneak attack damage on ranged attacks without magical assistance (like aforementioned _invisibility_).

That's why a _ring of blinking_ (allows you to attack as if with _invisibility_) is great for ranged attacking rogues, or rogues in general for that matter. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 28, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, they do (within 30 feet).
> 
> However, you need to either flank (only in melee) or have the target's Dex to AC denied (flat-footed, _invisibility_, or something).
> 
> ...




Nice! I think Keldar will be saving his money   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2007)

Steve, as for the question you asked me in the IC thread.
Ranger Class – Yes.
Skill changing – No. Since your character decided to try the Ranger route in his life from this point, he'll have to acquire the necessary skills from now. You can't change the skills from now, because let us assume your character didn't thought he'll take this route in his future. Got it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2007)

Some questions before I can post my revised action...

Does Allyra have cover from the troll (doesn't matter for the attack, since it was high enough to beat her AC even with cover, since she has no _Shield_ running)?

We cannot make 5-ft. steps inside the _Entangle_, because of the half-movement penalty, correct?

Also, did you make the Reflex save for the troll inside the _Entangle_?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Some questions before I can post my revised action...
> 
> Does Allyra have cover from the troll (doesn't matter for the attack, since it was high enough to beat her AC even with cover, since she has no _Shield_ running)?



Yes.


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> We cannot make 5-ft. steps inside the _Entangle_, because of the half-movement penalty, correct?



Right


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Also, did you make the Reflex save for the troll inside the _Entangle_?



Yep, but I notice that I didn't wrote it in the "Actions" spoiler box, thanks for point that out.
The Troll that attacked you is Entangled.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2007)

Nifty. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2007)

Rhun - please post action


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Rhun - please post action




Oops...must be slippin' in my old age. I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2007)

...

  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> ...





I'm not sure what that means, but you had better not be making fun of me!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2007)

That's just to cover my tracks, aka, that post was really completely pointless and had to be removed therefore. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, now I see how you are!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2007)

My home PC with all the adventure’s notes on it is suffering Hardware failures and is currently in the laboratory, Adventure will resume in the moment I’ll recover him from the computer’s hospital.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are some virtual flowers for a speedy recovery! 







Hope your computer likes them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2007)

They are lovely, thank you
It was the CPU fan.
And now with the flowers they are fully recovered
Game resumed


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve, Saracor.
I'll wait another day before I post in your name.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

We are playing the game for a year and two months
Thanks for a good and enjoyable play.
Let us salute to another year!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> We are playing the game for a year and two months
> Thanks for a good and enjoyable play.
> Let us salute to another year!





I've only been part of the game for 9 months, but woo-hoo anyway!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Thanks for a good and enjoyable play.




Thanks to you, especially! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a lil heads up, I'm on vacation til friday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2007)

Saracor - are you alive ?


----------



## Saracor (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry. I am still here. I had a number of issues come up (changed jobs, computers had problems at home so I lost a ton of things). I apologize for the delay and whatnot in posting but I have returned now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2007)

*Absent Notification*

I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
My internet Time will be limited.
I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 29, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
> My internet Time will be limited.
> I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.




Have fun!    
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a quick note...



> Saakrah (Minotaur) – AoO Garon 32, dmg 14.




He would need Combat Reflexes to make the attack, since Garon was higher in the initiative order and thus Saakrah was still flat-footed, when Garon moved in.

I suspect, though, that you just let everyone start the combat battle-ready (i.e. not flat-footed); that's fine, of course, if you want to decide that way, just thought I would let you know in case you did not specifically want to run it like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2007)

And Turo might want to consider casting defensively, unless he likes AoO. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And Turo might want to consider casting defensively, unless he likes AoO.





Thanks for the catch, Thanee. Though the way Strahd likes to roll for my PCs, I'll probably fail the attempt.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just a quick note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the note, from my point of view everyone were on their toes, ready for anything.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say Happy new year folks, Today we celebrate the Israeli new year.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2007)

A happy new year to you... we have to wait a few more months here. 

And another quick note... it's not a big chance, but the Lion _does_ have a Spell Resistance of 10. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And another quick note... it's not a big chance, but the Lion _does_ have a Spell Resistance of 10.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




He failed.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He failed.




Wow, that combat ended quickly!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Wow, that combat ended quickly!



Yep, I didn't suspected it to end so quickly, but your strategy was great.
I think I'll rewrite the stats of the monsters inside the caves.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 1, 2007)

*Ping
Checking for breath ... come on folks, post up
The interesting section finally comes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2007)

Bodynock, Saracor and Steve.
Please post ... I'll wait till sunday before I'll post in your name.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Bodynock, Saracor and Steve.
> Please post ... I'll wait till sunday before I'll post in your name.




Come on guys...let's get 'er done!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2007)

Bodynock... but you did read, what Allyra just said at the beginning of the first round, yes? 

Just checking... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, but he'll just go ahead anyway - he has a surprisingly stubborn streak.


----------



## Saracor (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry for lack of posts...job is a bit busy right now and just had to help a friend move in with me. Trying to keep up at least once/twice a week or more.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2007)

Another quick question coming to mind after looking at the IC again... In the last round's summary you used the term 'grapple' a few times with the trip actions. This is just a typo, I suppose; you didn't actually use the grapple check for the trip attempts, right (because it's just Strength + Size)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Another quick question coming to mind after looking at the IC again... In the last round's summary you used the term 'grapple' a few times with the trip actions. This is just a typo, I suppose; you didn't actually use the grapple check for the trip attempts, right (because it's just Strength + Size)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yep, it is just a typo, I used the Trip rule.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the slow posting rate.
I’ve been in a trip and had some important issues at home when I was home.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an important exam in the university next Sunday, the next post will be Sunday night or Monday.
Sorry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

As requested by the moderators
Link to the new thread - HERE


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 19, 2008)

OK guys, who wants the bracers? Keldar has them right now, and doesn't particularly need them.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm... Is this the right thread? Last post from May? 

Anyways... Just a little heads up... I'm going on holiday on sunday for about two weeks (7th til 18th).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep, we don't use this OOC thread much, do we? 'course, I think there are only three players left in this game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 4, 2008)

Have fun. we shall wait. this game's rate is slow anyhow, but I like it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

Since I'm a keen admirer of H.P Lovecraft, I opened a CoC game. Not many players like it, I have only two. Thought maybe I'll post over here to see if anyone is interested in joining my other great game.
The game is not D20, D20 sucks in CoC. I'm playing with Chaosium rules, so if anyone of my Fantasy D&D players wishes to join he is more then welcome.
LINK


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Strahd,

it appears you just reposted your last IC post... which doesn't seem like it was intended. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 14, 2009)

Steve - update your character.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Steve - update your character.




It ll be done by sunday (I m currenly travelling back home after a 3 week business trip)
Cheers

SG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 29, 2009)

*1 player is needed*

I recruit 1 player for this adventure. The party has already arrived to the caverns but most of them died along the way trying to reach'em. (Some player's left to real life obligations during those years)
Level 8 character is needed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I recruit 1 player for this adventure. The party has already arrived to the caverns but most of them died along the way trying to reach'em. (Some player's left to real life obligations during those years)
> Level 8 character is needed.




What type character is needed? What does the current party consist of?

Edit:
Looks like you have:
Rhun- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 8
Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 4
Thanee - Allyra, Suel Human Wizard 8
Boddynock - Eliyyad of Ekbir, Baklunish Human Sorcerer 8

Edit2:
Are you looking for a new PC or someone to take over an existing PC?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm interested in this -- my favorite adventures are the old 1st edition ones for some reason -- oh yeah, because I'm old.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Rhun- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 8 - Status: Active
Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 4 - Status: Unknown )Steve hasn't posted for a while)
Thanee - Allyra, Suel Human Wizard 8 - Status: Active
Boddynock - Eliyyad of Ekbir, Baklunish Human Sorcerer 8 - Status: Turned to Stone as of 1 round of combat ago (Boddy left the game a while ago)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2009)

Since I just turned Elliyad to stone permanently, I’ll take you both and you can create new adventures. You are going to be prisoners somewhere in the caves I guess, this is the quick solution, since the cave is sealed by a magical wall of force.
We have a cleric, wizard and a scout/fighter (but the player vanished) so there is a chance that I will kill the character also.
Build a 8th level character

House Rules:
max LA allowed is LA+1 (Aasimar and etc.)
34 points for abilities
Max HP at 1st level. Average HP per level.
Book allowed - core books, The complete series, Manual of the planes, deities and demigods, libris mortis.
-- For the 3.0 sources, get the 3.5 update 
No psionics - I don't have those books
No evil characters
20000 gold for equipment (no more than 4000 gold on any one item)
Players will use invisible castle for die rolling

New Rules:
New Skill - Wrestle
Trained only (Str)- Useful for Barbarians and Gladiators.
Cross class for: All except Barbarians, Fighters.
bonus will calculated when using grapple , Bull rash and Trip combat modes.
Spontaneous Casting:
Instead of converting spells to cure/cause wounds .
the cleric can convert is "regular spells" only to domain spells
in the same level power . This rule shows the spiritual connection between the cleric and his god.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Since I just turned Elliyad to stone permanently, I’ll take you both and you can create new adventures. You are going to be prisoners somewhere in the caves I guess, this is the quick solution, since the cave is sealed by a magical wall of force.
> We have a cleric, wizard and a scout/fighter (but the player vanished) so there is a chance that I will kill the character also.
> Build a 8th level character




I will wait and see what type character s@squ@tch chooses before coming up with my own character in order to better balance the group.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Depending on what happens to Steve's PC, these are the PC types I see us really needing:

1) A true front line fighter
2) A skill monkey

I think between Thanee and I we have the arcane and divine angles fairly well covered. We definitely need somebody that can get in and do some serious melee damage, though.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2009)

This is what I am working on -- not finished yet on the crunch, nor the fluff, but definitely gives you the direction I am going for -- a skill monkey.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Toman Kenthur
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 1 / Dragon Disciple (Bronze) 2	
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Oeridian)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6 (13p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +6		[B]HP:[/B] 72 (5d10 + 1d4 + 2d12 + 24)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +12	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] STR +1,CON+1
[B]Wis:[/B] 8 -1 (0p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 -- (3p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -5		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]21	10	+9	+0	+1	+1	+0	+0	
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+7	+5	+12	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+1	+3	+4	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+1	+7	--
[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Falchion +1           	+14/+9	2d4+12	18-20/x2 	------
Dagger    		+12	1d4+6	19-20/x2 	------
MW Warhammer   		+13	1d8+9	20/x3      	------
Mighty (+6) Comp. Longbow	+7	1d8+6	20/x3      	120 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] DD Lvl 1: Natural Armor Increase (+1), DD Lvl 2: Strength Increase (+2), Claws and Bite (1d4/1d6)

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Human Bonus 1st: Able Learner
Fighter Bonus 1st: Weapon Focus (Falchion)
1st:  Power Attack
Fighter Bonus 2nd: Cleave
3rd: Improved Sunder
Fighter Bonus 4th: Weapon Specialization(Falchion)
6th: Combat Brute


[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 10 + spell level): 

Spells per day:

0th - (5) - Message, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound, Light
1st - (5) - Enlarge Person, Shield


[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+2	0	+2	--
Balance   	+1	0	+1	--
Bluff       	+0	0	--	--
Climb      	+8	2	+6	-- (+2 if using rope)
Concentration  	+3	0	+3	--
Diplomacy	+0	0	--	--
Disable Device 	+1	1	+1	--
Disguise   	+0	0	--	--
Escape Artist	+1	0	+1	--
Forgery   	+0	0	--	--
Gather Info     +0	0	--	--
Handle Animal  	+0	0	--	--
Heal        	-1	0	-1	--
Hide        	+1	0	+1	--
Intimidate	+3	0	--	--
Jump        	+13	5	+6	+2
Know: (Arcana)+10	8	+2	--
Listen     	+7	8	-1	--
Move Silently	+1	0	+1	--
Open Locks   	+1	0	+1	--
Ride       	+1	0	+1	-- 
Search    	+2	0	+2	--
Sense Motive	+3	4	-1	--
Sleight of Hand +1	0	+1	--
Spellcraft  	+5	1	+2	+2
Spot       	+7	8	-1	--
Swim       	+7	1	+6	--
Tumble    	+4	1	+1	+2
Use Magic Device+0      0	+0	--
Use Rope 	+6	5	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]  All skills are in-class due to Able Learner feat

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Falchion +1        	2375gp	4lb
Weapon Augmentation Crystal

Full Plate +1           2650gp	50lb
MW Mighty (+6) Comp. Longbow 	975gp	8lb
   40 arrows		2gp	6lb
Gauntlets of Ogre Power	4000gp	4lb
Cloak of Protection +2	4000gp	1lb
Dimension Stride Boots	2000gp	5lb
3 Daggers    		6gp	3lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
150' Silk Rope		30gp	15lb
Grappling Hook 		1gp	4lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Holy Water x2		50gp	2lb
Sunrod x3 		6gp	3lb
MW Warhammer		312gp	5lb
Waterskin		1gp	4lb
Bedroll     		1sp	5lb
Whetstone		1cp	1lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B] lb	[B]Money:[/B] 3591 gp sp cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	173	346	520	1040	2600

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 6'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 242 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* 

*Background:* 

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> This is what I am working on -- not finished yet on the crunch, nor the fluff, but definitely gives you the direction I am going for -- a skill monkey.
> 
> *Class:* Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 1 / Dragon Disciple (Bronze) 2





I like the looks of him. He looks tough.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2009)

S@S - please choose human race: Oeridian, Baklunish or Suloise.
This does not affect the stats but flesh it out more.
beside it, this looks great.
S@S, Tailspinner - Now, I guess your characters are friends of some lost expedition that ventures into this place and were caught together. the other memebers are dead.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

It will be nice to have some fresh blood. I was afraid it was going to come down to Thanee and I having to put the beat down on the forces of evil ourselves. This will be sweet.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2009)

Ditto that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2009)

*Dwarf Barbarian*

[sblock]Character Name: Drengar (Dwengaw)
Race: Dwarf
Class: Barbarian 8
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Gender: Male
Age: 50
Height: 4’-5”
Weight: 210#
Skin: Dark
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black

Character Level: 8

Known Languages: Common, Dwarven

-------------------------------------------------------

Strength: 20 (+5) [13 points, +1 level, +2 item]
Dexterity: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Constitution: 22 (+6) [13 points, +2 race, +1 level, +2 item]
Intelligence: 8 (-1) [0 points]
Wisdom: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Charisma: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 race]

-------------------------------------------------------

Armor Class: 21 (+2 Dex, +6 armor, +3 shield)
Flatfooted Armor Class: 21
Touch Armor Class: 12
Armor Check Penalty: -4 (-3 armor, -1 shield)

-------------------------------------------------------

Hit Points: 106
Current Hit Points: 106

-------------------------------------------------------

Class Abilities: Fast movement, illiteracy, rage 3/day,
improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +2,
damage reduction 1/—

-------------------------------------------------------

Racial Abilities: Darkvision 60 feet, stonecunning,
weapon familiarity, stability, +1 on attack rolls
against orcs and goblinoids, +4 AC against monsters
of the giant type, +2 on Appraise and Craft checks
that are related to stone or metal

-------------------------------------------------------

Saves:
Fortitude: +12 (6 base, +6 Con)
Reflex: +4 (2 base, +2 Dex)
Will: +2 (2 base, +0 Wis)
+2 on saving throws against poison, spells and
spell-like effects

-------------------------------------------------------

Initiative Modifier: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +8
Melee Attack Bonus: +13
Ranged Attack Bonus: +10

-------------------------------------------------------

Weapons:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe (+15, 1d10+6, x3, S)

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills:
Climb/12 (Str) ** 11 ranks
Jump/12 (Str) ** 11 ranks
Wrestle/16 (Str) ** 11 ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats:
Weapon Focus [Dwarven Waraxe] (1st level)
Power Attack (3rd level)
Cleave (6th level)

-------------------------------------------------------

Equipment:
Travelers Outfit (0gp, 0#, worn)
Amulet of Health +2 (4,000gp, 0#, worn)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000gp, 4#, worn)
+1 Breastplate (1,450gp, 30#, worn)
+1 Heavy Steel Shield (1,170gp, 15#, carried)
+1 Dwarven Waraxe (2,330gp, 8#, carried)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500gp, 0#, worn)
Handy Haversack (2,000gp, 5#, back)
+1 Light Crossbow (2,335gp, 4#, haversack)
50 Crossbow Bolts (5gp, 5#, haversack)
Everburning Torch (110gp, 1#, haversack)
Treasure (100gp, 2#, haversack)
Total (20,000gp, 62/12#)

-------------------------------------------------------

Encumbrance: 133/266/400/800/2000
Base Speed: 20 ft
Normal Speed: 30 ft

-------------------------------------------------------

Background: Poor Drengar has had a speech impediment his whole life. He cannot say his R's properly, instead they come out as W's. Thus when he says his name it comes out as Dwengaw. He is real touchy about the subject and has been known to start many fights over the subject. He claims that he has no such impediment and that others just have cotton stuck in their ears.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2009)

Excellent. Now all you need is wait a little time for the combat to over.
Please post the characters in the RG (you can find the link in my signature.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2009)

@Tailspinner: Your flat-footed AC would be 21 (because of Uncanny Dodge).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 5, 2009)

Toman Kenthur added to RG


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Strahd... you still looking for a PC?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Strahd... you still looking for a PC?




renau - stay alert. Since Steve Gorak is MIA and haven't posted in the game thread for some time. There is a good possibility that I'll kill his character and than I'll a new slot open. So ... you can create an alt character, if he will not respond in two weeks (and the game advance slowly right now). be ready to change him with a new character.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2009)

Tailspinner , S@S - be ready, you are going to enter the game any minute, as prisoners of the Gorgimera. Each of you are trapped in an hanging metal cage.
Your belonging are scattered among the Gorgimera's treasure.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> renau - stay alert. Since Steve Gorak is MIA and haven't posted in the game thread for some time. There is a good possibility that I'll kill his character and than I'll a new slot open. So ... you can create an alt character, if he will not respond in two weeks (and the game advance slowly right now). be ready to change him with a new character.




Excellent. I'll get to work. I had great fun in the goblinoid campaign and am excited to be in another of your games.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> This is our Adventure Thread.
> IC Link
> Rouge Gallery Thread
> 
> ...




Forget to ask what type of PC would be most beneficial to the group? It seems that Divine and Arcane are covered off as well as the melee type with Tailspinner (and s@s somewhat as well). It seems that the sneaking type with the skills would be an asset.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Your belonging are scattered among the Gorgimera's treasure.




Who's belongings? To the victors go the spoils!


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Forget to ask what type of PC would be most beneficial to the group? It seems that Divine and Arcane are covered off as well as the melee type with Tailspinner (and s@s somewhat as well). It seems that the sneaking type with the skills would be an asset.





Yeah, I think some sort of skill monkey to replace Keldar would be quite ideal. Wow...that is going to leave ONLY Thanee as an original member from the start of this game.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Excellent. I'll get to work. I had great fun in the goblinoid campaign and am excited to be in another of your games.




Yeah, I miss playing a goblin. Those were good times.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Maybe I can try a goblin again and handicap myself  

I'm thinking a Beguiler, seeing as how much fun stonegod's having, or a Ninja.... mostly because I've never played one.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 6, 2009)

You know, I had not intended to make Toman into much of a skill monkey -- it was just a joke, but he does have some pretty good skills on opening locks and disabling devices for a front line tank.  He just can't hide or sneak, nor be a stunning conversationalist.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> You know, I had not intended to make Toman into much of a skill monkey -- it was just a joke, but he does have some pretty good skills on opening locks and disabling devices for a front line tank.  He just can't hide or sneak, nor be a stunning conversationalist.




Yeah, we don't really have a PC with any true skill in Bluff, Diplomacy or Intimidate. While not all that useful in a dungeon crawl, you never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I’m sorry about the Goblinoid campaign. I had little time and did a mistake opening a new game back then. But those two (Lost Caverns and RttToEE) are running for more than two years and I’m not going to shut them down – they are going till the end.
Over here, only Thanee is from the original group, but on my other adventure - most of the players are still original.
Renau – choose whatever you want to play, I don’t care if the whole party were wizards, but, stick to the house rules.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Tailspinner , S@S - be ready, you are going to enter the game any minute, as prisoners of the Gorgimera. Each of you are trapped in an hanging metal cage.
> Your belonging are scattered among the Gorgimera's treasure.




So where in the cave are we? Above the action? Elsewhere? Can we go ahead and call out to our rescuers?


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> So where in the cave are we? Above the action? Elsewhere? Can we go ahead and call out to our rescuers?





I believe you can call out, yes. Strahd made a big deal of us hearing a rattling in the darkness, which I am assuming is your chains! But I guess I should really let him answer that, since he is the DM, after all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 7, 2009)

I was figuring we were locked in a cage or something, as the chains would need to be fairly thick and heavy for the two of us -- as we both have 20+ STR.

btw, Toman will arm-wrestle you to get his gear back when freed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I was figuring we were locked in a cage or something, as the chains would need to be fairly thick and heavy for the two of us -- as we both have 20+ STR.




Our strengths are somewhat reduced since our gear is down there. I'm guessing we only have the clothes on our backs.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Our strengths are somewhat reduced since our gear is down there. I'm guessing we only have the clothes on our backs.




Don't worry...Turo is going through all of your gear now to see what he can use.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Ok, here's my first crack at Whisper, human ninja/shadowdancer. His schtick is to be a silent warrior, strike quickly then return to the shadows (hence the spring attack route)


```
[B]Name:[/B] Whisper
[B]Class:[/B] Ninja 7 / Shadowdancer 1	
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Oeridian)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] n/a

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +5	   [B]HP:[/B] 47 (6d6 + 1d8 + 22)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +6	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] Wis 2
[B]Wis:[/B] 20 +5 (10p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +4	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] ...	[B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]22	10	+0	+3	+4	+0	+0	+5	
[B]Touch:[/B]	19	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+2	+2	+2 [cloak]
[B]Ref:[/B]	+13	+7	+4	+2 [cloak]
[B]Will:[/B]	+11	+2	+5	+2 [cloak] +2 [if [I]ki[/I]pool not empty
[B]Notes:[/B] 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Ninjato                       +7          1d6+2   19-20/x2   -
Shortbow  (60)                +9          1d6         x3         60ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Level 1: Ki power, sudden strike +1d6, trapfinding
Level 2: Ghost step (invsible)
Level 3: Sudden strike +2d6
Level 4: Great leap
Level 5: Sudden strike +3d6
Level 6: Acrobatics +2, ki dodge
Level 7: Sudden strike +4d6
Shadowdancer1: Hide in Plain Sight

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st - Dodge  
Human 1 - Mobility  
3rd - Spring Attack  
6th - Combat Reflexes


[B]Ki Pool:[/B] 8/8

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 88	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance   	+6	0	+4	+2 [tumble] 
Bluff       	-1	0	-1	--
Climb      	+0	4	+1	+6 (+2 ninja acrobatics,)
Concentration  	+2	0	+2	--
Diplomacy	-1	0	-1	--
Disable Device 	+10	1	+9	--
Disguise   	-1	0	-1	--
Escape Artist	+4	0	+4	--
Heal        	+5	0	+5	--
Hide        	+15	11	+4	--
Jump        	+13	6	+1	+6 (+2 ninja acrobatics, +4 great leap)
Listen     	+12	7	+5	--
Move Silently	+15	11	+4	--
Perform (dance)    +4          5           -1
Open Locks   	+13	9	+4	--
Search    	+9	7	+1	--
Spot       	+12	7	+5	--
Tumble    	+14	7	+4	+4 [+2 jump, +2 acrobatics]


[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Ninjato (Shortsword) +1      	2310gp	2lb
Weapon Augmentation Crystal 1500gp
(Lesser Crystal of Life Drinking)
Shortbow                         30gp       2lbs
60 arrows                          3gp       9lbs
+1 Darkwood Heavy Shield   1257gp   5lb
Periapt of Wisdom (+2)	4000gp	1lb
Gloves of Dexterity (+2)       4000gp	1lb
Cloak of Protection (+2)	4000gp	1lb
Handy Haversack               2000gp    5lbs
*below items in Haversack*
Potion of Gaseous Form      750gp
Potion of Mage Armour (2)  100gp
150' Silk Rope		30gp	--lb
Grappling Hook 		1gp	--lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	--lb
Sunrod x5 		10gp	--lb
Waterskin		1gp	--lb
Bedroll     		1sp	--lb
Whetstone		1cp	--lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 24 lbs	[B]Money:[/B] 35 gp sp cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	43	86	130	260	650

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 149 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Appearance:* 

*Background:* 

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

Great, another PC that Turo will have to watch out for when casting Holy Smite. Doesn't anyone play good PCs anymore?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2009)

Great, wait for a signal from me renau. I’ll check what is happening with Steve Gorak.

Tailspinner, S@S – Yep, you are the poor folks in the rattling cages that are made out of adamantine . Just scream, yelp and shout for your rescuers.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Great, another PC that Turo will have to watch out for when casting Holy Smite. Doesn't anyone play good PCs anymore?




I usually play good PC's, it was hard to get into a good-aligned, poison using strike from the shadows, semi-assassin. Don't worry about Holy Smite though, Whisper won't be anywhere near the front lines, especially with Hide in Plain Sight...now if only I could get his movement speed up.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I usually play good PC's, it was hard to get into a good-aligned, poison using strike from the shadows, semi-assassin. Don't worry about Holy Smite though, Whisper won't be anywhere near the front lines, especially with Hide in Plain Sight...now if only I could get his movement speed up.




Boots of Striding and Springing
The Dash feat
Numerous class abilities


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2009)

I originally wanted the boots, but they're over the limit, psionics weren't allowed, and I wouldn't have enough feats to qualify for the PrC if I took dash... 

Which class abilities? I'm not aware of any myself.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I originally wanted the boots, but they're over the limit, psionics weren't allowed, and I wouldn't have enough feats to qualify for the PrC if I took dash...
> 
> Which class abilities? I'm not aware of any myself.





Monk, dervish, and scout classes have fast movement...there are probably others, but I'm not sure off the top of my head.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Thanee, I asked this question in the IC thread, but should we split up what treasure we've found so far so we can start with a blank slate for the new PCs? What do you think?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Has Steve shown up? If not, Whisper's always there, watching from the shadows


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Thanee, I asked this question in the IC thread, but should we split up what treasure we've found so far so we can start with a blank slate for the new PCs? What do you think?




Either that, or just use it as a group. I'm fine either way.

If splitting up, it makes sense to start with a clean slate (i.e. split everything we got before joining together up).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Either that, or just use it as a group. I'm fine either way.
> 
> If splitting up, it makes sense to start with a clean slate (i.e. split everything we got before joining together up).





I was just thinking that the new PCs got designed with 8th level wealth, where our PCs only have 6th level, plus whatever they've found? Not that we are in a position to "upgrade" our gear anytime soon, I guess.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2009)

Well, you never know. There might be a shop down here somewhere. 

Then let's just split everything up as it is now, and start collect new stuff. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Well, then...

*Loot + party equipment:*
Map and Parchment.
Royal Horses: Turo - Pony ; Maor - Light war horse ; , Elliyad, Allyra and Keldar - regular steeds, Light horse ; Garon - your personal Heavy war horse.

Ogre's Den:
Rusted ring from the ogre
Ogre's chest - 900 silver, 20 platinum, 6 jades(50 gp each), rainbow potion.

Kettish Group:
3 horses - 1 regular steeds and 2 light war horses.

Troll's chest:
2 magic potions (Magic fang & Darkvision), 104 platinum, 1983 gold.

Gorgimera's horde:
7000 silver coins, 9000 gold coins, 800 platinum coins, 21 gems worth 1200 gold each (Emerald; white opal, and fire opal), 2 pieces of jewelry worth 500 gold and 200 gold (1 set of gold earrings and a silver jewelry box with jade inlays) , 1 potion of green dragon control, scroll of protection from elementals, a bag of holding (2500 coins max), and a horn of fog

Lots of coin...not really a huge lot of usable magic items so far.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Or in an easier format, sans horses:


Rusted ring from the ogre
924pp
10983gp
7900sp
6 jades(50 gp each)
21 gems worth 1200 gold each (Emerald; white opal, and fire opal)
2 pieces of jewelry worth 500 gold and 200 gold (1 set of gold earrings and a silver jewelry box with jade inlays)
1 rainbow potion
1 potion magic fang
1 potion darkvision
1 potion of green dragon control
scroll of protection from elementals
bag of holding (2500 coins max)
horn of fog


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Has Steve shown up? If not, Whisper's always there, watching from the shadows




Stay tuned.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, that is weird that Steve disappeared without note or anything. He was in this game for so long, afterall...


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Strahd, can Turo prepare spells from say Complete Divine or other WotC sources? I just want to ask before I add them to his prepared spells list.

Thanks!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Strahd, can Turo prepare spells from say Complete Divine or other WotC sources? I just want to ask before I add them to his prepared spells list.
> 
> Thanks!




Yes for Complete Divine.
Other sources - please specify.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2009)

Sorry for the slow post rate. I'm moving next week to another place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2009)

Renau1g – prepare yourself.
It seems that Steve is gone ... your character well bitten and is now tied and thrown like a sack of potatoes in a corner of a cave. You were captured by a hunting group of troglodytes, last thing you remember is that you felt nauseated and your life force almost slipped to where Nerul dwells. How you got to the cave ... you don’t remember.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2009)

Excellent. Thank you for the opportunity Strahd!


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

Can't wait for you to join the "newly rebuilt" team, Ryan!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for the absence. I've had difficulties getting the site to work. Things seem to be working better now.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry for the absence. I've had difficulties getting the site to work. Things seem to be working better now.




It was down for a couple of days, and still seems to be having bad spots here and there. I know there were a couple of hours this last weekend that I couldn't get connected.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2009)

Renau1g - post "whisper" in the RG please when you come back from your vacation


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Renau1g - post "whisper" in the RG please when you come back from your vacation





Yeah, Ryan! Hurry it up.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

Its combats like this that make you want to shell out for the _Great Cleave _feat.

Unfortunately, around lvl 8, there aren't that many opportunities for it.

Oh well, will just need to settle on cleaving in twain 2 of these lizards a round.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm . feeling heroic aren't we ??? 
Next combat I'll surround you with 10 beholders instead of puny trogs and I want to see if you post the same message again.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

10 beholders would be a CR20 encounter, and highly doubtful that an 8th lvl party would kill 1, let alone be able to cleave one.  

But nahh, not feeling heroic, just realizing that great cleave isn't that good of a feat, because you rarely get a chance to use it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

This was a nice chance for Turo to use Holy Smite, though. It felt pretty good to drop half the enemy with a single spell.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Renau1g - post "whisper" in the RG please when you come back from your vacation




Done.

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2009)

Re: Knowledge (religion).

Untrained Knowledge Checks cannot beat DCs higher than 10.

So Rhun is right, that, technically, only Turo possesses the knowledge to be able to identify that creature, if he is the only one trained in Knowledge (religion).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2009)

I decided to roll knowledge religon + arcane.
which ever is higher for the character.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

That works just fine. Just wanted to be sure I knew what was going on.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2009)

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Drengar until then.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Drengar until then.




That is a nice long weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Drengar until then.




Sure, thanks !
have fun.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2009)

renau1g - preper yourself. once the battle is over, you can weep for the party to hear you.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> renau1g - preper yourself. once the battle is over, you can weep for the party to hear you.





Turo takes a firm stance against healing any characters played by Ryan until AFTER my PC in his RHoD games survives the current encounter!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh dear.... well at least you bested the kraken...does that count for 1 heal?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Oh dear.... well at least you bested the kraken...does that count for 1 heal?




Ha! Yes, that is good for 1 curative spell.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2009)

Kraken?  Is someone running a "Clash of the Titan's" remix?  When does Cerebrus show up?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Kraken?  Is someone running a "Clash of the Titan's" remix?  When does Cerebrus show up?





Knowing renau1g, it won't be long. A kraken in one game, dragons and hell hounds in the other. Crazy DM.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't forget the hydra  oh yeah, don't worry the pegasus and medusa are on deck


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Don't forget the hydra  oh yeah, don't worry the pegasus and medusa are on deck




LOL. Where's my vorpal sword, winged sandals, polished shield and helm of invisibility?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2009)

Allyra also has an _extended Mage Armor_ running, BTW (cast at morning, like every day). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Allyra also has an _extended Mage Armor_ running, BTW (cast at morning, like every day).




Now she just needs to rock the magic missiles and such, and we can be on our way.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2009)

That's not so easy, considering Evocation is among her prohibited schools. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, use an illusion power to make our resident cleric _think_ you're casting MM


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2009)

There actually is a way, that she can cast _Magic Missile_, but it is currently not available, I'm afraid. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanee said:


> There actually is a way, that she can cast _Magic Missile_, but it is currently not available, I'm afraid.





Bummer. I didn't realize that Evocation was a prohibited school!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I will pick up the Fiery Burst reserve feat next time. That always gives her something to do (and since _Summon Monster_ qualifies for having a [Fire] spell prepared...). 

If Strahd is ok with that, I will swap out the Spell Focus (that I never really use) for it, when we level up again (still a bit away, though ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

I really dig the reserve feats for wizards, it helps with the arcane wielder, stuck with her/his crossbow plucking away from the back line.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the reserve feats, too. Fiery burst rocks...my low level Fire Mage has been employing it to deadly effect in our War of the Burning Sky game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanee said:


> If Strahd is ok with that, I will swap out the Spell Focus (that I never really use) for it, when we level up again (still a bit away, though ).




No problem ... I'm a comfortable DM.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> No problem ... I'm a comfortable DM.




Comfortable, huh?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2009)

I now will picture Strahd in a leisure suit at all times.

BTW Rhun -- notice that Toman did 67 dmg to the strange bodak-like creature in the last round.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> IBTW Rhun -- notice that Toman did 67 dmg to the strange bodak-like creature in the last round.





I did notice, actually. Good thing the Bodak doesn't have improved sunder! lol.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> No problem ... I'm a comfortable DM.






Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not going anywhere near a giant, but if I have to, I'll try and sunder his weapon before he does it to me.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I'm not going anywhere near a giant, but if I have to, I'll try and sunder his weapon before he does it to me.





LOL. We already had to deal with one giant in this game...luckily Turo was able to negotiate with him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> I now will picture Strahd in a leisure suit at all times.
> 
> BTW Rhun -- notice that Toman did 67 dmg to the strange bodak-like creature in the last round.




The amounts I write is the damage you do before I subtract the damage reduction. Since the character do not know how much absorbs and how much scattered back to space as heat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

renau1g - you character can start sobbing loudly so the party will hear him. unless you want him to remain quiet and then, when they will go, the Bodak will come to loose some aggression on your character


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, forgot completely about DR.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> renau1g - you character can start sobbing loudly so the party will hear him. unless you want him to remain quiet and then, when they will go, the Bodak will come to loose some aggression on your character




Yes, I will get right on this


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2009)

ENworld of face book and tweet I see ...
Any one got a facebook account here ?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

And again I say:



Rhun said:


> I have facebook. I think my username is matthew.person1.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for the very slow post rate - I'm moving locations and I work hard on my thesis. Full posting will resume on September.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2009)

Fully understandable. And the site, while it has become better, is still not quite as fast (well, fast isn't quite the right word to use here, even at its best times its slow) as usual.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

thanee said:


> fully understandable. And the site, while it has become better, is still not quite as fast (well, fast isn't quite the right word to use here, even at its best times its slow) as usual.





qft!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

EN World is suddenly responding again. YAY! I hope it sticks.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2009)

Indeed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Indeed.




I'm excited. It has been hard getting by without my EN World fix.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

I know I amused myself with downloading a Playstation emulator and playing Final Fantasy Tactics... it's still fun after all these years.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I know I amused myself with downloading a Playstation emulator and playing Final Fantasy Tactics... it's still fun after all these years.




My xbox 360 died last week...which really sucked. I have to figure out what is wrong with it here soon so I can get back to playing some of the games I was in the middle of.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2009)

My nintendo DS has been getting a workout the past week or so....


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2009)

@renau1g: just kidding. 


Ok, added the ring and the scroll to Allyra's sheet then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

And I'll add the clerical scroll to Turo's sheet...if we could get some items more tailored to our PCs instead of the random Spear +2 that nobody will use, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And I'll add the clerical scroll to Turo's sheet...if we could get some items more tailored to our PCs instead of the random Spear +2 that nobody will use, that would be pretty sweet.




Got your hint ... I will try my best.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe we will find a wandering merchant down there... we already found a lot of strange things there.   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

Like a ninja.... that's plenty weird anywhere.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Like a ninja.... that's plenty weird anywhere.




Yeah, extremely odd. 

I've heard that the World's Largest Dungeon has a merchant in it for your PCs to buy stuff. Pretty sure the Caverns of Tsojcanth don't, though.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2009)

At least you are not one of those [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMitUx3fcXE]colorful ninjas[/ame]. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2009)

Or even worse: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiN4G2cM-aI]Ninja vs. Zombie[/ame]. 

In case you're wondering, yes those "ninjas" are wearing brightly coloured shiny fabric and their bandanas _do_ say NINJA right on the front of them. Obviously this crew hasn't heard of stealth... 

Oh and a side note, I was super excited when I saw the title of this movie (yes it's real) but quickly found out after DL'ing it there was no zombies, but rather a gravedigger was killed (or something I try to block this memory) and his son trains to avenge his death...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh noes, it's the ninja power rangers! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Oh noes, it's the ninja power rangers!




Egads! Thats just too much!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.




Glad you're back!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2010)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.




Real life is still kicking me in the ...
I will try to throw a post soon.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Real life is still kicking me in the ...
> I will try to throw a post soon.




No worries Strahd! You're worth the wait!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2010)

That Real Life dude is quite the brute, huh?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanee said:


> That Real Life dude is quite the brute, huh?




He is keeping everyone down lately.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got back into town after a week in Maui, so I will be slowly getting back up to speed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear Players

I’m terribly busy and I just found a new job as a scientist and I still got my PhD studies in the background. So I’m putting this game I’m DMing on hold / very slow posting.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, it's currently running very slow, anyways (which is everyone's fault, I guess ).

Good luck with your new job! Hope it's fun and interesting! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Dear Players
> 
> I’m terribly busy and I just found a new job as a scientist and I still got my PhD studies in the background. So I’m putting this game I’m DMing on hold / very slow posting.





Thanks for the note, Strahd. As you've seen, I've been damn busy as well. I'll be around here as I can to keep on eye on things though.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 23, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Dear Players
> 
> I’m terribly busy and I just found a new job as a scientist and I still got my PhD studies in the background. So I’m putting this game I’m DMing on hold / very slow posting.




Sorry! I thought this game was on hold...

At any rate I am ready to return, if allowed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep, we are playing, thought on slow post rate.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2010)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yep, we are playing, thought on slow post rate.




Slow is good.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2011)

Still here ...
I'll try to drop a post soon thought I'm going to be very busy till the end of month.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds good, my friend!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 4, 2011)

I'll continue soon.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I'll continue soon.




No problem, Strahd. Just glad to see you aren't ending the game. After this long, that would be a shame.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

Indeed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

A double shame for Thanee, since she is the only original player left!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2011)

She is crowned for a loyal player for not leaving the boat as the others did.
If only I could join in time for the FR game she runs.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> She is crowned for a loyal player for not leaving the boat as the others did.
> If only I could join in time for the FR game she runs.




I don't remember why I didn't join your game at the very beginning, but I took over Turo as soon as the opportunity arose.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

Maybe we should befriend the Dracolisk... we could need some more party members. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Maybe we should befriend the Dracolisk... we could need some more party members.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Allyra is more than welcome to try some Diplomacy on it!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2011)

When we level up now, I would like to apply the Focused Specialist alternate class feature from Complete Mage to Allyra, if that's ok. 

PHB2 is still not allowed, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

Oh, and can we take a rest now to regain our spells (esp. gain the spells from the new level)? What time is it, anyways? We have been moving around for quite some time already, IIRC. 

Allyra could create a _Leomund's Secure Shelter_ to make the resting place a bit more comfortable and secure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2011)

Toman is updated.  Took Improved Overrun as his lvl 9 feat.  Might as well start trampling then beating mooks down.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2011)

Thanee - I allow everything from the complete series. I really do not remember the focused Specialist alternate class but I trust you know what you want and how to do it.
It's been a while (three years+) since I touched the 3.5 books and this boards are the only place I play it. I do not have access to PHB2 and I don't have the time and will to deal with it.
I barely have time (once a month) to play my RL RPG of CoC.

Resting, no problem. you can rest and regain your spells. I'll just role some dice to check for random deadly encounters.

S@S - OK.


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2011)

Focused Specialist is pretty straightforward... lose one spell slot per level, gain two specialist spell slots per level (so you can cast more spells per day, but about 50% of the total spells will be from your specialist school).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll work on Turo this weekend, and try to have him updated by Monday!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2011)

I suppose that wand is 1st-level (i.e. default level)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I suppose that wand is 1st-level (i.e. default level)?




Where are the wands for clerics?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry, we must have missed them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2011)

With 100 charges, it must have an aftermarket battery installed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Sorry, we must have missed them.




We really need to find them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2011)

I suggest that the wizard that use the wand knows how to use it at his level. a 1st level mage knows how to fire a single bolt from the wand. a 3rd level mage knows how to fire two bolts and so on ...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I suggest that the wizard that use the wand knows how to use it at his level. a 1st level mage knows how to fire a single bolt from the wand. a 3rd level mage knows how to fire two bolts and so on ...




Kewl! Scaleable!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

We could just call it a staff. 



> Staffs use the wielder’s ability score and relevant feats to set the DC for saves against their spells. Unlike with other sorts of magic items, the wielder can use his caster level when activating the power of a staff if it’s higher than the caster level of the staff.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> We could just call it a staff.




But staff sounds so bulky.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

You don't need to carry it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmm... I know I'm inventing new stuff ... tell me if it's OK with you. If not, you can always take the regular 1st level wand.

Let's say ... 100 charges mean 100 bolts. Level 9 means that you can fire 5 missiles in a row. So you have 20 uses with the wand. 20 X 5 = 100 - unless you want to fire less then a 5 each time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> You don't need to carry it.




True, true! 



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Hmmm... I know I'm inventing new stuff ... tell me if it's OK with you. If not, you can always take the regular 1st level wand.
> 
> Let's say ... 100 charges mean 100 bolts. Level 9 means that you can fire 5 missiles in a row. So you have 20 uses with the wand. 20 X 5 = 100 - unless you want to fire less then a 5 each time.




I'm always good with new stuff! However you want to run it is fine by me.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2011)

Fine with me. The CL scaling means, it is actually useful (a 1st-level wand really would not be of much use to us).

The biggest "problem" with it is, that only Toman can use it, and he isn't much of an arcanist (more a fighter). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> The biggest "problem" with it is, that only Toman can use it, and he isn't much of an arcanist (more a fighter).




Stupid prohibited schools!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2011)

The prohibited schools also transfer to wands?  That I wasn't aware of.

And, yes, Toman is not much of an arcanist, so if the thing is dependent on level to activate, he would be sending one missile at a time, which wouldn't do much to creatures at this level.

Maybe he'll strap it to his falchion, then take a level of warlock for some hideous blow-like ability.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> The prohibited schools also transfer to wands?  That I wasn't aware of.




They do, unfortunately.



s@squ@tch said:


> And, yes, Toman is not much of an arcanist, so if the thing is dependent on level to activate, he would be sending one missile at a time, which wouldn't do much to creatures at this level.




We've kinda been getting lots of items we really can't use! LOL.

Strahd, you may need to start revamping what we find in the future.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> The prohibited schools also transfer to wands?  That I wasn't aware of.




Yep. The spells are removed from the class list entirely, which is the requirement (the spell being on the class list) to activate spell completion and spell trigger items.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2011)

Bummer for you.
Try to bribe a genie if you'll find another one. There were two that fled through a solid wall before your might, not before closing the cave behind you with a wall of stone if I recall .


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Bummer for you.
> Try to bribe a genie if you'll find another one. There were two that fled through a solid wall before your might, not before closing the cave behind you with a wall of stone if I recall .




Damn Genies!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2011)

Only good Genie is a dead Genie.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2011)

*Adventure advancement*

BTW - you are pretty close on finishing this adventure.
It's been ~5 years of RL.
I wonder what I'll run next? 
I have plenty of rare stuff in the closet.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> BTW - you are pretty close on finishing this adventure.
> It's been ~5 years of RL.
> I wonder what I'll run next?
> I have plenty of rare stuff in the closet.




Sweet!

Keep me in line for a roster spot in your next adventure! You are a great DM, and I've enjoyed all of your games that I've played in.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> BTW - you are pretty close on finishing this adventure.




We are kinda just randomly stumbling about right now... but I guess that's how things go in such a sandboxy cavern dungeon. 



> It's been ~5 years of RL.




Wow! Time flies by...



> I wonder what I'll run next? I have plenty of rare stuff in the closet.




Some follow-up maybe (with a chance to recruit some others)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love some chance to move these PC's to a new adventure, and add in a couple of others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2011)

It is possible to find something for higher levels like The Apocalypse Stone or The dancing hut of Baba Yaga ... thought I was thinking on running WG4 – The forgotten temple of Tharizdun, by Gary Gygax. It is for levels 5-10.

I would have run them all if I had time, but lacking this precious physical parameter I have to satisfy my self and you with only two adventures. This good one that I ran tabletop in the past and my very progressed and excellent RttToEE.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It is possible to find something for higher levels like The Apocalypse Stone or The dancing hut of Baba Yaga ... thought I was thinking on running WG4 – The forgotten temple of Tharizdun, by Gary Gygax. It is for levels 5-10.




I do love me some Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2011)

Now that we deal with a stone golem I just thought about this sequence of spells that a wizard can cast to steal an opponent life.
1.	Casting Transmute Flesh to Stone on a living creature
2.	Casting Transmute Stone to Mud
3.	Placing the mud in a bowl.
4.	Filter the mud and Cast Purify drink on it – turning it to water.
5.	Drink the water and gain your opponent life. 

I wonder what will happen if someone will try to resurrect the dead being with a spell. 
One solution for the wizard is to pee his opponent every 10 miles


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> One solution for the wizard is to pee his opponent every 10 miles




I like it a lot!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure how well you are familiar with the adventure but the experienced player will clearly see a huge revision of mine in the last part of the adventure regarding the death traps Iggwilv's bestows upon any who desires to steal her horde.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

I do not know the adventure at all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2011)

AD&D 1st - S4 - Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth.
I ran my revision of the adventure tabletop 8-9 years ago and the party was massacred in the upper level. It was the final adventure of 3.5 I ran table top.
I decided to shift into a player position, playing some FR, shackled city, the horrible 4th edition and the Ars Magica system.
Now my D20 and 3.5 days are only on these boards but I do table top Chaosium Call of Cthulhu.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the adventure, but I never played it, and I haven't read through it in probably 15+ years. So all of this seems completely unfamiliar. Of course, most of the encounters throughout the caverns have seemed completely unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2011)

Folks,

Expect a very slow post rate on the games I DM due to real life issues.
Thought, right now, I'm giving this game the advantage over my RttToEE since we are so close to the end.

Roy


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok.

We'll just go step by step, to our doom or destiny. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Folks,
> 
> Expect a very slow post rate on the games I DM due to real life issues.
> Thought, right now, I'm giving this game the advantage over my RttToEE since we are so close to the end.
> ...





No worries, Strahd.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like I didn't really post anything about Allyra's preparations... 

Here's the list of her active spells, copied from my character sheet. 



> *Active Spell Effects:*
> _extended Mage Armor_ (18 hours; cast before resting)
> _Heart of Water_ (10 hours; cast after Sparkles)
> _Heart of Earth_ (10 hours; cast after Sparkles)
> ...




And now also _Detect Magic_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2012)

Sparkles?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, Sparkles!

[SBLOCK=Sparkles?]Just read the text from Strahd, where we got our rest and level up. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2012)

I was unfamiliar with the "heart of ..." spells. Nice, very nice.
Rhun, did u level up ?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 22, 2012)

With Rhun leveling up his cleric I will resume posting soon.
Too bad, S@S is gone ...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> With Rhun leveling up his cleric I will resume posting soon.
> Too bad, S@S is gone ...




I apologize for it taking as long as it did.  Hopefully I can avoid such delays in the future.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2012)

[MENTION=16269]Strahd[/MENTION]: I just noticed, you never gave me any answer to Allyra's _Detect Magic_ spell. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5774419-post1036.html

There sure are some magical auras around, or not? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanee said:


> There sure are some magical auras around, or not?




Seems the vamp's sword must surely be magical. 44 points of damage on a hit is pretty damn good.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2012)

Ouch! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=16269]Strahd[/MENTION]: I just noticed, you never gave me any answer to Allyra's _Detect Magic_ spell.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5774419-post1036.html




It’s just strengthening the fact that DMs are not gods. 
I will write down a list soon


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Ouch!




Indeed.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> It’s just strengthening the fact that DMs are not gods.




Nope, you are only omnipotent, not omnipresent, omniknowledgable, nor omniseeing. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2012)

"Destroy the lantern"

Allyra's Detect Magic has revealed, that the lantern is an artifact.

I somehow doubt it can simply be destroyed.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

Probably true, but I know the vampire doesn't want you near it...so I was just thinking we could use it against her somehow. Because 40+ damage melee attacks are going to tear both of us to pieces in no time.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2012)

Bad luck with the attack roll does not help.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Bad luck with the attack roll does not help.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I don't know what spells Allyra has, but she needs to use something else! LOL.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, it is surely the spell that does the most damage from the ones she has available.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Well, it is surely the spell that does the most damage from the ones she has available.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




As long as she hits.

And somehow I spaced that a Hound Archon cannot fly. Oops!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

How is that I've continuously had Turo prepare _Searing Light_ throughout this adventure, but for this battle had him drop it? It would have done 10d8 damage against Drelzna! Arrr!


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, you must definitely work on your precognitive skills. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Yeah, you must definitely work on your precognitive skills.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





This just happens to be one of the very few AD&D modules I have no more than brief knowledge of. Interestingly, I have the adventure on my book shelf...I simply just can't recall any of it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> As long as she hits.
> 
> And somehow I spaced that a Hound Archon cannot fly. Oops!




Do you want to change the summon to a flying creature or leave the ground hound to weep without being able to help you ?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

Rhun said:


> This just happens to be one of the very few AD&D modules I have no more than brief knowledge of. Interestingly, I have the adventure on my book shelf...I simply just can't recall any of it.




The whole start of the adventure was improvisation of mine.
The first level was the original but later parts of the lower level was again, some improvisation that I did to speed up things. 
You are very close to finishing the module. Then, I will be able to refocus on RttToEE - maybe Thanee will join in and help you guys finish it.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> You are very close to finishing the module.




Or the module is very close to finishing us... 



> Then, I will be able to refocus on RttToEE - maybe Thanee will join in and help you guys finish it.




I already played RttToEE to the end here (about 6 years ago ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Do you want to change the summon to a flying creature or leave the ground hound to weep without being able to help you ?




The vampire isn't flying either, or not?

The hound archon can teleport, move 40 ft. and has Jump +15, so maybe he is useful still?


And I think the problem with the summoning spell is, that Turo cannot summon the Celestial Griffon, which would be the obvious flying choice, because of the alignment difference.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

No matter, I updated the IC thread with a post-attack post.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Or the module is very close to finishing us...
> I already played RttToEE to the end here (about 6 years ago ).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




The group just entered the second temple. But several players were on hold. S@S vanished, StoneGod clearly prefers the 4th edition and Dewar was ill at the time.

Maybe I will start a different game, an AD&D adventure adapted to 3.5 edition as well.

Roy


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2012)

I suppose we are experienced enough to know about Vampires and their coffins and that wooden stake stuff?

I hope an inkpen can substitute for a stake. At least I got a few of those...

Otherwise, we still have a magic spear, it seems. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanee said:


> I suppose we are experienced enough to know about Vampires and their coffins and that wooden stake stuff?




Yes you are but I will give you a knowledge arcane with a DC:15.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2012)

Knowledge (arcane)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2012)

You know about vampires.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 27, 2012)

Tell me something – spell immunity means that Spiritual weapon cannot attack the creature as well ?
It is a spell after all but on the other hand the sumoned archon was brought by a spell but can attack.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2012)

If you think of the cleric spell _Spell Immunity_ (or something similar), then the answer is fairly simple.



> The warded creature effectively has unbeatable spell resistance regarding the specified spell or spells. Naturally, that immunity doesn’t protect a creature from spells for which spell resistance doesn’t apply.






> Spiritual Weapon
> Spell Resistance: Yes
> 
> Summon Monster I-IX
> Spell Resistance: No




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2012)

Understood, thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2012)

Spell immunity doesn't sound very nice.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2012)

You found Iggwilv’s horde, everything that radiates magic in the room is the treasure – You finished the quest and the adventure!!!
Now, I can go on a little bit and play along your journey out of the cave. All you need is to state what are you going to do with the treasure you found since there is a last step that might rule if your faith lies with victory and glory or your own doom.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" CLOSED - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine

That is the beginning of the adventure. Looking at what our task was. 

They spoke of the lamp and the seven tomes, and also a horn (which I don't think we have seen anywhere?).

As for what to do now... we probably need to use the lantern to find the way out of here? Taking it to the entrance might help... if we know how to get to the entrance, that is.

The Demonomicon sounds like something we should destroy. The Manuals and Tomes are probably safe to keep (maybe keep one each for us and bring the remaining ones back?).

There is also the sword and the stuff in the cage, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, the first post was nearly six years ago !! On the 27th June 2006.
The horn is the name of the mountain the caves were suspected to be found – The Horn of Iggwilv. You were supposed to find the lamp and the tomes and you found them. Bravo.

OK, RP your next actions in the IC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The horn is the name of the mountain the caves were suspected to be found – The Horn of Iggwilv.




Oh... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats to Strahd and Thanee for completing an entire adventure start to finish...that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2012)

Indeed, especially with such long campaigns.

Thanks to Strahd first and foremost for running this game. 

And thanks to Rhun, of course, for being such a great and reliable fellow. 



And about the matters at hand... the cage.



> Beneath it the marble is hollowed out to form a cavity 2' wide, 4' long, and 2' deep. This space holds only a small brass cage. Inside this cage are several pieces of platinum jewelry studded with diamonds and rubies, a necklace a bracelet, earrings and a ring.
> 
> As for the bird cage before you, this is another artifact of great magic. Allyra identifies spell that are far more superior then the ones she can cast. These spells are imbued into the cage. (anti-magic field, arcane lock, enlarge, freedom, imprisonment, non-detection, sequester, shrink, teleport without error, temporal stasis)
> Clearly, the mage who built it was a powerful one.
> ...




I still think it is too dangerous for us to handle, and would rather leave it behind (maybe to come back for it after some research).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmm... you are clever. 

So, you leave the brass cage behind and take the lantern and the tomes and try to flee from the caves. OK, I'm will move on and I will run the adventure until you reach the entrance, from there, I assume you are too powerfull for the regular denizens of the mountains to overcome you and I will let the heros reach Furyondy to get their glory.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanee said:


> I still think it is too dangerous for us to handle, and would rather leave it behind (maybe to come back for it after some research).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Turo would bow to Allyra's considerable knowledge of the arcane, so leaving it behind is just fine.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2012)

I promise to tell you what the cage was as soon as you leave the caves.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I promise to tell you what the cage was as soon as you leave the caves.




I seem to recall it is some kind of Force Cage or something, isn't it? Actually, isn't this module the first appearance of the _Forcecage_ spell?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I seem to recall it is some kind of Force Cage or something, isn't it? Actually, isn't this module the first appearance of the _Forcecage_ spell?




Are you trying to guess, do you want to get back and open the cage ?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> do you want to get back and open the cage ?




Now that sounds like a great suggestion! 

Err... no, thanks, I'll pass. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Are you trying to guess, do you want to get back and open the cage ?




Nope, not going back.

I know I read the module way back in the day, so I have a vague memory of this...but obviously I'm short on details.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2012)

Pity ... Who knows what certain death to the players secrets lie inside


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2012)

Game Ended successfully!

Thanks you Rhun, Thank you Thanee.
It was my pleasure to end this adventure with you.

I will notify you about the next game soon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> I will notify you about the next game soon.




Sounds great! Always a pleasure to game with you Strahd. And Thanee, too!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Game Ended successfully!




Awesome! 


Thanks to both of you for keeping this going until the finale! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. As for the RttToEE game, I think you mentioned that a while back already... as stated back then (IIRC) and in the IC, I have already played the complete module. If that is no hindrance, I can, of course, join you there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you for keeping this going until the finale!
> ...




Sure, you are very welcome to join the game as I intend to finish him before I wil start the Tharizdun's temple game. I prefer a loyal player then a player that will vanish in the middle.
Here is a link to the OOC thread. Post a greetings message and we'll arrange you a character.
Rhun and Dewar are already confirmed their presence. I hope HolyMan and Stonegod will rejoin the game. S@S, sadly, vanished.


----------

